# On The Deck



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2010)

Some pics of aircraft clipping the tree-tops during WWII. Sources are noted, otherwise unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2010)

Great stuff Chris. The Mosquito, code HT-E, is not WW2 though. It's a TIII, which was owned and operated by BAe at Chester, UK, until a fatal crash at Barton, Manchester, in the mid 1990s. That actually looks like one of my pics, but can't be sure. On air-show practice days, the pilot used to bring the kite in _very_ low, and I mean low, with only a couple of feet clearance under the props ! It was a great aircraft, and great crew, sadly missed.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks! I thought something was amiss with that pic - didn't look like it was taken 60+ years ago. Also thought that Ameins raid pic would interest you.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice pics. I have them all ID'd except the 3rd one down. At first glance, looking at the nose, I thought it was a Coronado. Then I noticed the 6 engines and the tail was wrong. What is that?


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 29, 2010)

Nevermind, I just ID'd it as a BV 238. Is that right?

Wiki says it's the only one ever made so that's a rare pic


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2010)

Bv 238 - correct!

I believe its a pic of the taxxing trials on Lake Schaal in April 1944.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2010)

Good shots! Particularly like that second one with the SM79's.


----------



## Glider (Dec 29, 2010)

Betty Torpedo bombers, notice how the higher aircraft is getting most of the AA fire


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2010)

[email protected] thats low!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is what a low pass looks like from inside. I asked my pilot if we were trimming weeds.





Wheee! Bearcat on a low and fast pass.





My late buddy, Nazzy.





Doug Jardine wowing Riverside.





Thats a few of the ones I have, that I can publish without getting anyone in trouble.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2010)

top shots....8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2010)

Great shots Eric!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 30, 2010)

EXCELLENT PHOTOS AND SHOTS GUYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2011)

a few more.......


----------



## rochie (Nov 2, 2011)

love that pic of the Betty's


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 2, 2011)

Vintage Wings just added this to their website this AM and has a few (gets my vote for best kept website on warbirds)
Lower than a Snake's Belly in a Wagon Rut > Vintage Wings of Canada


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2011)

That is some post, PB. 

MM


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow! Also found this.....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2011)

Some fantastic shots there Neil. The B17 low over the grass field was taken at Barton, near Manchester, UK, during the pre-airshow Press day. It was then flown by Don Bullock, who had a habit of dragging a wing tip across the grass.
The pic of the Spitfire and the boy on the bike is from 'A Bridge to Far', shot in Holland, not the 'Longest Day' as stated.
The former BAe Mosquito, now sadly lost, was great to see at displays. Again at a Press Day at Barton, this thing came in so low, it had to 'jump' over a small farm trailer being used to stake out the crowd-line fencing, causing the volunteer fencing crew to hit the deck rapidly!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2011)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 2, 2011)

Some aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh! Duck!!! moments there! One thing on the Canadian website, that A-4 is an RNZAF A-4K, not an Aussie one and its buzzing a British Harrier Carrier; e.g. HMS Invincible, Illustrious or Ark Royal. Note the ski ramp at the right of the pic. The unidentified Phantom is a Luftwaffe F-4F. THe German T-6 looks awesome!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2011)

Some of those pics are awsome! Gonna re-post a few here.


----------



## Ratsel (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome thread! Fourth pic looks like that'll be his last flight.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2011)

I believe it was a Commonwealth pilot flying the aircraft.


----------



## stona (Nov 3, 2011)

Obviously not intentional. New underpants needed I suspect.

LiveLeak.com - Smoke Squadron Close Call

Steve


----------



## Ratsel (Nov 4, 2011)

One of the coolest pics I've ever seen:


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 4, 2011)

No one at the time would admit it but its either a 409 0r 410 Sqn bird


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2011)

Very interesting Ratsel.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2011)

Ratsel said:


> Awesome thread! Fourth pic looks like that'll be his last flight.



It was. Check out the website. Apparently he clipped and killed a groundcrew.


----------



## Park (Nov 6, 2011)

Njaco said:


> It was. Check out the website. Apparently he clipped and killed a groundcrew.



That's to bad. Don't get me wrong I'm enjoying the tread but I bite my nails when I look at these pictures. Low flying is very dangerous for many reasons. If it is approved for an airshow, training or combat mission etc. so be it, good luck. I've been flying for a living for 31 years but 30 years ago I got in trouble for buzzing a friends house in a C-172, yes it was only a Cessna but I dang near ripped the shingles off that house  Well even though the house was in the country a person driving down the highway got the N # and called the Fed's ! I got a 30 day suspension and had to do 8 hours of ground training with a FAA safety inspector showing me many photos and reports of pilots and passengers that loss their lives during buzz jobs. Till this day I have never done a fly-by lower than 500' (i know borrrring). The reason I felt I should say something about this is it concerns me that a young pilot seeing these photos might go out and try low flying. Be safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2011)

> .....this is it concerns me that a young pilot seeing these photos might *go out and try low flying*. Be safe.



Lord, I hope not!!!


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 6, 2011)

the days of barnstorming are past....incidents of buzzing things are very few and far between around here.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2011)

There was a time when low flying was something that people "looked away" from for the most part. These days, it's not. I have been in an airplane going low enough to skim wavetops over the ocean. Over land, it's been much saner, and we have never flown below published minimums, but then again, the altimeter in the back appears to be operable +/-500' or so.  

Seriously though, no pilot in his right mind would pull some of these passes. I know there is an "auto-stupid" button that gets activated when pilots want to show off, but staying within the parameters of the flight envelope and the airspace restrictions (including waivered space) is imperative to staying on this side of the grass. Pulling a stupid move like the Santa Monica pier incident here in California is bad for ALL aviation.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2011)

Speaking of that, one of my favorites (and a favorite of a lot of my fans) is this one, taken at the Riverside Airshow by a very experienced pilot in a controlled (and waivered) air space.


----------



## tyrodtom (Nov 7, 2011)

When the bullets are flying being able to fly low can be a very important survival skill. You can be by and away from the enemy before he can even begin to come up with a firing solution, if you're close enough to the gun site he can't even swing his muzzle fast enough to follow. Flying low also lets the terrain mask the sound of your arrival.

It's one of those essential skills needed in military flying not applicable to civilian aviation , except maybe crop dusting.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 7, 2011)

Consider myself an expert on low Flying as I worked Tower in Goose bay when it was used as NATO Lo Level training area , my favourite one was a 101 in which the controller advised pilot "the arrestor cable is up and you have tanks on "


----------



## Ratsel (Nov 7, 2011)

tyrodtom said:


> It's one of those essential skills needed in military flying not applicable to civilian aviation , except maybe crop dusting.


The guy that crops dusts around here flies _*under*_ the hydro lines! There about 40ft off the ground! Every turn with this guy in a new adventure in acrobatics.. This guy is goood!


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 7, 2011)

i used to see them crop dust when i lived oklahoma... like ratsel said they were well below 50 feet and jockeying these things around like they were at an airshow. but then i had the chance to visit an airfield out in the texas pan handle and saw a half a dozen AG planes in various degrees of "crunched"...a little reminder that its not all fun and games.


----------



## fnqvmuch (Nov 24, 2011)

noted this on vw vortex and just thought someone here would be able to shed light on its origin; kinda hoping its from a film and no-one was, ... um ... unpaid.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 24, 2011)

Hmmm, weird. It looks like a T-6/Harvard, but it also appears to have bomb racks on it. I know T-6s have been used in a variety of roles, but I've never seen one with bomb racks. Unusual color scheme too. If it isn't from a film there are several brave people in the shot; the pilot, and every one in front of the airplane as no one appears to be ducking.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like South African Air force with its colours and they may have used for counter insurgency


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm thinking it's Photo-Shopped. I don't see any effects on the water from the plane


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 24, 2011)

No propwash on this vid , with the exception of tail colours look the same

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDDBbmedrgk_


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2011)

Close!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2011)

Cool shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2011)

The P-47 shot just flat out ROCKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 12, 2011)

Good lord that second shot is LOW!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 13, 2011)

and WITH the drop tanks on??? wonder if he was on take off and had just yanked up his gear....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2011)

Gees!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone notice that in the pic in post 39, there's more than one of those Harvards inbound...I don't think that pic is 'shopped...

Besides, you're not going to get much prop-wash from surf dampened beach sand...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like two more.

Heres a few more shots......


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The P-47 shot just flat out ROCKS!!!!!!!!!



How about this one?


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 14, 2011)

Njaco said:


> How about this one?


off a carrier?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2011)

That's exactly what it looks like.


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2012)

Just found this one on a Flickr site.....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2012)

2 more....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgd3o--LIyg_


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2012)

8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 7, 2012)

Njaco said:


> How about this one?



Very cool.Did ya notice the shark's mouth on the drop tank?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Very cool.Did ya notice the shark's mouth on the drop tank?



I just saw that! Kewl!!

Jan, great video! At the 44 second mark, thats my truck on the left!! Well, I had one just like it. And I love how everyone is standing around until the first '51 past - then its hit the deck!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (Aug 14, 2012)

Holy [email protected], that first Phantom pic is LOW!!!!!

And thanks for the second pic of that Harvard. Proves it wasn't photoshopped.

Great pics!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2012)

I you look closely Chris, you can see that it's actually three(!) Hravards!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh no $hit completely missed that!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 14, 2012)

Dangerous but cool stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2012)

8)



Lucky13 said:


> I you look closely Chris, you can see that it's actually three(!) Hravards!



Think there is 4 actually, the one in the foreground and 3 behind - one directly behind and the closest of the others. The other 2 are off to the left and the right of rear one (one on the dune/rock line the other on the wave line).


----------



## Njaco (Oct 17, 2012)

.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2012)

8)


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks to Aaron for this one....

.


----------



## rochie (Nov 7, 2012)

now that is awsome, amazing bit of flying !!!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2012)

Good thing the guy went prone


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2012)

Yep! Just as well he did. 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm not quite sure the photo is real. The tree line in the background repeats itself from (facing the aircraft) left wingtip to back of right drop tank. The blend areas are under both drop tanks. I notice this last night after posting it on FB.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2012)

I noticed that last night as well, but considering this is a cold-war era photo...there was most likely something censored in the photo


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2012)

Interesting! Now that you blokes have pointed that out the exhaust doesn't look right either. I would expect it to be clear (or more transparent) the closer to the exhaust nozzle. Hmmmm.... Airframes, what are your thoughts? The plane contrast looks different than the inside of the hanger too. Did someone photo shop out something in the hanger and put the airplane in and thus, to maximize background realism, reused a section of the treeline?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm not sure on this one, and the pic is a bit small to examine closely. I see what is meant by the tree line, but this might just be coincidence. I remember reading about a Hunter being flown through a hangar, but I understood this to be a 'J' Type hangar, or a similar large hangar. I also vaguely recall seeing a photo of the real event, which might or might not have been similar to this one.
I don't think it's been 'Photoshopped', but it may be montage, or a re-touched version of the original, or possibly a 'dodged' reconstruction of the actual event.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2012)

Certainly not untouched.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 9, 2012)

Check Jan's first pic on the last page. Is this the same jet?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2012)

If it is, it way away from the hanger on the other side of the aerodrome.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice find Chris!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2012)

good one Chris. Looks like trials for air to ground 'pick up' rescue. I'm guessing the red and white trucks are being used as high visibility markers, and perhaps anchors also, for the 'load' on the ground between them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2012)

Man...there are some fantastic shots in here...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice find Chris!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 14, 2012)

Three more.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 14, 2012)

Now that took some balls for that shot....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2012)

That's one very low Jaguar! The Belgian Fouga's darned scratching its belly too!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Now that took some balls for that shot....



Mount the camera on a tri-pod and have a remote trigger and you're safe. Maybe.
Nobody said anything about the third one.....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2012)

Perhaps. Still good shots Aaron!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Nobody said anything about the third one.....



I thought is was great Aaron had a chuckle too...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 21, 2012)

another one from Aaron....

.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2012)

That was almost an epic fail. Jeez and the photographer is running towards the tractor!?!? Probably why the wing is so low. TO AVOID THAT DIPSTICK!!!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2012)

I think he's a crop duster - those guys are nuts!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 22, 2012)

My quote on FB was"You can get lower but I wouldn't suggest it."


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2012)

Found another one today. See what you think. I hope it's not been posted previously.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2012)

the last one is a base queen


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep, a 'Gate Guard' - no crew onboard.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2012)

I will get rid of it then. Sorry. I can't delete it.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2012)

Naw, leave it to fool the little folks. Aaron you ought to post that 'other' one we found from Iran.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2012)

Although it looks photoshopped, this pic is real - Ray Hanna flying under a bridge for a film in 1988.

.






and a 'artistic' impression from this company...

Xintense

.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anybody recall the video wherein a Spitfire flies down a canal and literally looks like it is subteranean disappearing below ground level. I recall that it is a video from the 1990s to 2000s.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2012)

cool...!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 28, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Does anybody recall the video wherein a Spitfire flies down a canal and literally looks like it is subteranean disappearing below ground level. I recall that it is a video from the 1990s to 2000s.



That does sound vaguely familiar, Matt. If it's the one I am thinking of, it's like a canal with a grove of trees on either side. Can't place it off the top of my head right now though.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2012)

I think the video you recall is the same one in Chris's shot of Ray Hanna flying under the bridge. It was called 'Piece of Cake', from the novel of the same name, and had some excellent flying sequences. 
Incidentally, the 'under the bridge' sequence was inspired by an actual incident during WW2, but involving a Hurricane. It was 'performed' by the late 'Jas' Storrar, under a bridge on the River Dee, near his home near Chester. The event has been mentioned in a couple of books, and was confirmed to me, by 'Jas', during an event in Denmark in 1995.
EDIT: Forgot to mention, the 'Piece of Cake' video was a TV series, either 6 or 12 episodes (memory is failing!), and I think it's available on DVD.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2012)

evangilder said:


> That does sound vaguely familiar, Matt. If it's the one I am thinking of, it's like a canal with a grove of trees on either side. Can't place it off the top of my head right now though.



Thats it!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2012)

Airframes said:


> I think the video you recall is the same one in Chris's shot of Ray Hanna flying under the bridge. It was called 'Piece of Cake', from the novel of the same name, and had some excellent flying sequences.
> Incidentally, the 'under the bridge' sequence was inspired by an actual incident during WW2, but involving a Hurricane. It was 'performed' by the late 'Jas' Storrar, under a bridge on the River Dee, near his home near Chester. The event has been mentioned in a couple of books, and was confirmed to me, by 'Jas', during an event in Denmark in 1995.
> EDIT: Forgot to mention, the 'Piece of Cake' video was a TV series, either 6 or 12 episodes (memory is failing!), and I think it's available on DVD.



thanks Airframes


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf3UtmHLKUU_


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2012)

.




.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't know how low, but its a cool shot...


----------



## stona (Dec 9, 2012)

South Africa,1964






Steve


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2012)

Found on Grumman S2F/S-2 Tracker C-1 Trader E-1 Tracer Repository


----------



## Graeme (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2012)

Graeme, great photos there!

I am looking at the three "versions" and I see a few constant factors:
1) the poor bastard on the deck...
2) the hangar structure
3) the shadow of the aircraft (around the poor bastard)

Now, the only shot that has the clearest resolution, is the second photo. This also has landscape and details that the first and thrird do not.

Also, in the second shot, the angle of the aircraft in relation to the photo's perspective is true or correct. Add to that, the shadow of the aircraft (seen around the aforementioned poor bastard) in the second photo is proportionate to the aircraft...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## 4trade (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice Mustang shot:


----------



## Njaco (Dec 16, 2012)

WOAH!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow...excellent shot!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 18, 2012)

you'd think the guys in the golf cart would be a little more interested to know what was going on right behind them...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2012)

You would think the sound would clue them in...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2012)

Graeme said:


>



Now isn't that interesting. Where have we seen this before. I hate the internets! 

This is the same damn hanger scenario that we have seen over and over with different airplanes, but same hanger content layout, perspective and background either greyed out or left in with repeating treeline. I'm calling BS on all further pics using this henceforward and specifically the first and last above. Those by far are the most obviously faked.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll call BS as well, the shadow appears directly under the plane, but there is a roof over the plane. I'm not seeing a light source to cause them.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2012)

I am curious as to who's doing this.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2012)

Internets Trolls.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2012)

Whats ya talkin' 'bout Willis??!!

.





.




.




.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2012)

I hit the like button a dozen times and ended up being forced to do a CTRL-ALT-DEL.

Bastard.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2012)

...sorry... I'm still LMAO.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2012)

that last one is soooo fake santa has more than one reindeer !!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 19, 2012)

That Enterprise is way out of scale. That's what tipped me off that it was a fake...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 19, 2012)

The Wright Flyer never got that high off the ground...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 19, 2012)

nag, nag, nag.......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 19, 2012)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Chris, I've had my laugh for the day.


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2012)

Now that was funny...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2012)

Njaco said:


> nag, nag, nag.......



Ya just can't please some people, hey!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 29, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Ya just can't please some people, hey!



His Navajo name is 'Three horses' !!!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2013)

I hate the VHF aerial on the modern B-17 warbirds. Don't know why but just spoils it for me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice pic though, Matt...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2013)

Not sure if I posted this but a Hurricane attacking tanks in NA...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2013)

That's a still from a video that is easily found on youtube and is way cool.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2013)

Fairly sure the B-17 is what is now 'Sally B', based at Duxford. This looks to be at Barton, my local Aero Club, and would have been flown by Don Bullock, circa very early 1980s. On one occasion, he virtually dragged a wing tip through the grass.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2013)

A couple of cool shots from this Facebook page (Eric's Mustang is one ..)

http://www.facebook.com/MorduDaviation


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2013)

8) Cool shots!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2013)

Love that last one! Wow.

This one makes me cringe. I've seen this last maneuver in a modern airshow video and it does not end well.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, Matt, that is insanely too low!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2013)

And I don't think recoverable.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2013)

Fine shots as always...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2013)

.


----------



## 4trade (Jan 17, 2013)

Italian style:


----------



## N4521U (Jan 17, 2013)

What's he doing, marking out a new taxiway???


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 17, 2013)

18 inches from a complete Effup.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## 4trade (Jan 18, 2013)

For pilot: 30 day punishment and 30 day grounded....ground grew ask low pass, and photo is taken just after take off.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> 18 inches from a complete Effup.



Damn close that's for sure...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2013)

How's this for close!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl6AP5cpYnk_


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2013)

Never gonna get the stain out...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2013)

Tell me about it!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 24, 2013)

WOW, super skilled pilots or guardian angels.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 24, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> That Enterprise is way out of scale. That's what tipped me off that it was a fake...



All the others are fake, but the Enterprise is not for two reasons.

1. Capt Kirk already proved he can time travel by whipping at maximum warp around the sun.
2. People are much smaller in the future.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2013)

Nope, I disagree...

1. Capt Kirk already proved he can time travel - not by whipping around the sun but by the effects of a high-gravity "black star" --- Tomorrow Is Yesterday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia oh wait, they do escape that way......never mind.....

2. Ok this one: Nope, people are smaller in the past. Since the Enterprise is in the past, it looks smaller, hence the smaller......BURMA!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2013)

"This video has been removed by the user"...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh [email protected]! They've been talking about this on TV. Let me see if I can get a graphic...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2013)

4trade said:


> For pilot: 30 day punishment and 30 day grounded....ground grew ask low pass, and photo is taken just after take off.



Finland has Tornado's? News to me.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2013)

I tried to find that video or pic but its gone. So as compensation.....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2013)

Great stuff. If that F-104 shot is real, and not 'Photoshopped', then that b*gg*er is bl**dy low! Is that B-52 from a ditching sequence?


----------



## stug3 (Jan 25, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0Q99XsYb1w_


_f--- me! f---me!_ haha


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 25, 2013)

Saw this one recently


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2013)

As far as I know the 104 is real and the 52 was just a low pass - no mention of a ditch.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 25, 2013)

Typed in B-52 low level pass of a carrier...got a Russian bomber doing the same thing only he crashed. Came away with this. A couple of low level passes.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia2OE2Amvj0_

Geo


----------



## 4trade (Jan 25, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Finland has Tornado's? News to me.



That was Italian pilot, i just read story behind that photo.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2013)

awesome shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 26, 2013)

Is there proof the 104 is real? That shadow angles look wrong.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff. If that F-104 shot is real, and not 'Photoshopped', then that b*gg*er is bl**dy low! Is that B-52 from a ditching sequence?



F-104 shot is BS.

The B-52 is real. The BUFF B-52 nose down blowbye is realistic.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 31, 2013)

.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2013)

lunatic.........


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2013)

Dayum...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2013)

P-47 flying over the ruins of Bertesgarten....

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 17, 2013)

EXCELLENT find Chris! Very cool sir!


----------



## tengu1979 (Feb 18, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-VyJVaK9bI_

Maybe it is not a WWII aircraft but still interesting I think.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJVapYmjWGg_

And another one


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok, maybe not exactly a low shot but this was interesting and I didn't know where to put it. And I guess if you have to duck in your little schwimmwagen to avoid the wing, well, maybe it is a low shot. But this just looked cool!

.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 18, 2013)

That pic would make a good diorama for model builders.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2013)

Indeed it would.

Cool shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 18, 2013)

B-25D 'Red Wrath' (41-30024) of 498th 'Falcons' Bomb Squadron, 345th 'Air Apaches' Bomb Group flown by Capt R. W. Judd bombing anti-aircraft sites, Wewak Boram, New Guinea, 16 Oct 1943.

They must have been going 250 knots at 100 feet. Definitely a hair raising experience for the pilots and the Japanese soldiers that were about to get strafed.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

Amazing!!


----------



## rochie (Feb 26, 2013)

found these 2 while looking for references


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 4, 2013)

Uploaded on Jul 13, 2009 
With this obsession on point-of-view low flyby's, I'm suprised that this doesn't happen more often. It's been posted before, but I think it needs reminding that doing this filming is HIGHLY dangerous (unbelievable that this man was actually alive after this). Now imagine getting hit by the Jaguar's belly tank at 550knots.

CAUTION GRAPHIC!!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4f3vJjvR9c_

"Sometime during the 1970s, when a local television news reporter by the name of Richard Wyatt was preparing an item for the forthcoming Weston-super-mare airshow (Weston is in Somerset, UK). One of the attractions was to be a "flour bombing" exhibition, where the 
Piper Cub was to drop bags of flower on a target somewhere on the airfield. It was thought to be a good idea if Richard was to become the target for the news report. The result was as per the video, Richard was taken to hospital, where the injuries were found to be not life threatening. The Piper Cub landed without incident and was found to have a small dent in the wing tip where it had hit Richard's Head."


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2013)

WOW, he was fortunate!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeez.....


----------



## VALENGO (Mar 4, 2013)

Incredible stuff, gentlemen. Thanks for share.
Just one question: airforces doesn´t have procedures to avoid insane low flying?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gx2y073Cvc_

#3 has BALLZ!

#1 is cool as hell!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2013)

#3 was almost graphically tragic.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2013)

Nah, there was plenty of space Matt.

8)


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tell that to the flour bombed reporter.


----------



## rochie (Mar 7, 2013)

thought No 2 was pretty impressive myself !


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2013)

A few from Facebook...

.


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2013)

Love the C-130!


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2013)

Cool shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Glider (May 17, 2013)

Call that low. 
In case you are wondering he is dropping his water ballast before landing, you have to do this as most gliders are not stressed to land with the ballast


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2013)

a few from Facebook.....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2013)

Cool shots!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 9, 2013)

..and wow


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCViKu9XlbQ_


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2013)

Holy crap, Matt! That's a HUGE bird to pull that kind of move in.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2013)

Shame there is no sound. Those 6 engines humming just over yer head.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 10, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Shame there is no sound. Those 6 engines humming just over yer head.....!!!!!!!!


Just what I was thinking when I watched it


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 10, 2013)

I may be mistaken, but I think I read about the origin of my post in Aviation Week a couple of years ago back when they used to do articles on pilot experiences. If I recall correctly the pilot lived on base (or close to it) and had told his wife he was going to buzz their house and that she should have the camera ready. So 6 turnin' and 4 burnin' he's at full throttle at low level and trying to find his house amongst all the others. Well as you can see, by the time he recognized his house from such low level he could not correct his nimble little B-36 and missed a direct overflight. Made for one hell of a video though!! I'll bet money its the same story. Has to be!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2013)

Can you imagine the butt chewin' he got.  I'll bet it went on for days.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hah! I found it! From the B-36 Association at REFLECTIONS

I highly encourage anyone with an interest to read the reflections page. Every bit worth the time.

"Quite often, the B-36 would be called upon to demonstrate how quickly it could get off the ground, especially when loaded with a minimum amount of fuel. On a Sunday afternoon in October 1954 a group of firemen were having a convention in town and were on a tour of the Base. In order for a person to draw his flight pay he was required to fly at least fours a month, and 100 hours each year. Thad Neal's crew was scheduled for a two or three week leave in October, so in order to get in the required flying time this pilot proficiency mission was set up for the crew. I believe it was on a Sunday afternoon.

Before leaving home for the Base that morning, Thad called and told me to have Rin (my wife) standing by with the movie camera. I knew he had visitors and that he wanted them to get a good look at the plane, so I expected that it would be a low flyover but had no idea just how low he planned on making it.

The visiting firemen were on the ramp at the time of our take off so Thad was directed to make a maximum performance takeoff and then come around with the low pass over. With a minimum fuel load the B-36 really got off the ground in a hurry. We taxied onto the runway heading south and set the brakes. Thad called for full power on the six recips and four jet engines. That old bird started to stutter and seemed to skid until the brakes were released. I don't think we used a thousand feet of runway before breaking ground. We leveled off at four thousand and headed to the north end of Eagle Mountain Lake at 4,000' before turning south and heading for the north end of the runway. When over Eagle Mountain Lake the plane turned south. With "six turning and four burning" the plane headed directly for the north end of the runway. In a shallow dive with full power the plane skimmed down the runway at almost no altitude. I don't know how fast we were going but it had to be at least 180 mph. Thad kept right on the deck for the whole length of the runway. I was sitting in the glass nose and had a good view. The operators in the GCA shack along side the runway took a dive for the ground as the plane approached with the props almost ticking the concrete.

Thad had originally planned on flying directly over his house. Between the Base and West Ridglea the ground rises maybe a hundred feet so. Thad could not get a true bead on his house from the low altitude so he flew down the road where Ridgmar Mall sits today. Climbing over the small ridge he soon spotted his house just a wee bit off to the left. Still following the terrain he pushed the nose down a bit again but did not dare to drop the wing in a turn. After crossing he ridge, the land gradually gets lower until it reaches Mary's Creek. We stayed on the deck all the way and then part way down highway 377. Then we climbed back to altitude and my log book show we flew for six hours. 

Trinka was in her front yard filming the approach, until frightened, when she dropped the camera. Rin had heard us takeoff so she got our camera and sat on the back porch to wait for the next event. It came so fast and caught her by surprise so that all she could do was step off the porch and shoot between the two houses. She did get a short blip of film as we passed about a block away. She did run out front and got a few feet as we few down the hill to the Creek, then she went in the house and poured herself a stiff drink.

As we flew down the highway I recall seeing cars stop and people head for the ditches. Several years later I was telling this story to some co-workers at General Dynamics and one man told me that he was one of those that had sought shelter in a ditch.

We landed and went home to prepare for our vacation not realizing the furor that was going on in Headquarters. One man had called in demanding that his TV antenna be returned. He claimed that a jet pod had removed it from his roof. One character even claimed that the jet exhaust had set fire to a phone pole. There were claims about cracked plaster and pictures that had fallen from the walls.

There was such a fuss raised that General Jack Ryan the 19thAD CO had to take some action. Early the following morning before we could get away, Thad called and said not to leave. General Ryan wanted to talk with all of us. We met at his office and one by one had to go in to give our version of the whole episode. When it was all over he had to fine Thad. I believe it was for $250.00 and he was taken off the promotion list for a couple of years, but as he left the General's office, General Ryan told Thad that was the best buzz job he had ever heard of. It didn't hurt his career either. He would serve as a Commander at Wichita Falls, and then in the Pentagon before going to Florida. He retired as a Lieutenant Colonel.

Thad was killed in a crash in the early 60's while training in C-123's in Florida. The training was preparing him for duty in Viet Nam, defoliation, I think they called it. In the middle of a low altitude turn he lost an engine and went down."


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 11, 2013)

Very Cool  !


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, amazing story! Too bad he got killed though.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes, shame to be lost in such a way. What a great buzz job though, and you can't get much bigger than that either!
I like that first pic in post# 206 - G-FIRE was the red Spitfire MkXIV, owned by Spencer Flack, and flown by a friend of mine, Pete Thorn, an ex- BBMF pilot, and son of Bill Thorn, the test pilot on the Avro Lancaster during WW2. Pete could really throw that aircraft around the sky, and brought it into our Aero Club for the air show one year, on a short, grass strip where anything bigger than a Cessna 172 can sometimes struggle to get off on a hot day.
The Spit is now in the USA, back in camouflage colours.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2013)

G-FIRE! I thought it was 13-FIRE and was gonna post it on Lucky's thread.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

He He! No Chris, 'G' is the letter denoting British Civil Aircraft Registration, just as 'N' is for North America.
It looked good in red, with the white flashes, and his other aircraft of the time, such as the Sea Fury, were painted in similar schemes. This is the Spit which, at a particular air show, elicited the comment, to Spencer Flack, from a member of the public, that "It's not right in that red colour scheme!", to which Spencer replied "Oh? And what colour is _your_ Spitfire?".


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2013)

Great reply!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## evangilder (Jun 13, 2013)

I have to agree. When you put up the money to buy and maintain one of these historic aircraft, you can paint it any color you like. There are a few around that I don't particularly care for the paint schemes on, but say nothing as at least I am able to see them flying. I did make the mistake one time of stating that one scheme was "hideous". I got chided that if it doesn't belong to you, it's not your business. Fair point, and now I just bite my lip.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2013)

Great clip Matt!

Shame he passed away though, the story behind the flight is just as good as the video itself.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Matt308 (Aug 20, 2013)

Damn that Halifax is low!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2013)

Cool shots!


----------



## stug3 (Aug 29, 2013)

One of the biggest problems during the Kokoda campaign was supply. Douglas DC-3 transport aircraft became known as ‘biscuit bombers’ as they dropped supplies along the Kokoda Track. These supplies were then collected and carried to the forward lines by Papuan carriers. Supplies were dropped into clearings, although many supplies missed their target and fell into the surrounding jungle or were dropped from too high an altitude and were smashed when they hit the ground. Supply dropping improved as the battle along the Kokoda Track developed. Pilots and crews became better able to pinpoint the drop areas and fly at the optimum height for the dropping of packages, however the supplies then still had to be hauled for up to three days to the front line.


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 29, 2013)

Alas, I've no pictures, but one of my uncles flew B-24s with the Carpetbaggers. He told stories about pulling up to go over church steeples. At night.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 1, 2014)

More good finds Chris!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2014)

Fine selection again Chris!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2014)

Found this one today.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2014)

Either that pilot is insane or they're about to belly-in...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2014)

He may have forgotten something.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm inclined to go with insane...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2014)

DAM!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's another one I just found.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2014)

No freakin' way!

Not gonna be a D-Bag and call "photoshop" on that one, but I will go as far as to say I have my doubts.

If it is, in fact real, then holy smokes!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 17, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> No freakin' way!
> 
> Not gonna be a D-Bag and call "photoshop" on that one, but I will go as far as to say I have my doubts.
> 
> If it is, in fact real, then holy smokes!!


Photoshop is a great program but it's a shame that it makes just about every photo suspect anymore though.


Wheels

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2014)

Its photoshop.

The angle of shadow does not agree with the shadow from the #2 sign on the field.


----------



## VERSUCH (Jan 19, 2014)

It is a real photo...it is an RAAF F111c A8-143 that did an arrested landing at Amberley 18-7-2006, crewed by Komar and Warner.
A wheel fell off on take-off, the pilot had just converted to the F111 the previous week, a very nice bit of flying if you care to google it.
Regards Mike

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2014)

My bad, then. The shadows just didn't look right.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah, well...if that crate had another coat of paint on it, it would have been scaping the ground...that is freakin' low!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2014)

Great shot though...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 20, 2014)

See here for the F-111 belly landing 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTNMcs4-29Y_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2014)

Bl**dy nicely done!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing that Wildcat!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Agree....bloody well done indeed!


----------



## stona (Jan 29, 2014)

Some Argentinian polo player .......with a big pony.

LiveLeak.com - Argentinian aircraft performs a very low pass in sunny Anarctica

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2014)

Clipping houses.

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks like the first two shots are of the same building Chris. Found this on FB.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, it is. Its a house that sits in the flightpath of the airfield at Fornebu in Norway. The Bf 110 that is crashed against the fence is Helmut Lent's Bf 110 that he crash on the first day of the invasion.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2014)

Interesting. I don't know who Helmut Lent is but I soon will.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2014)

Just one of the experts with the Bf 110....

Helmut Lent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 29, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Looks like the first two shots are of the same building Chris. Found this on FB.



That's from "Icepilots", a series on History about the day to day workings of Buffalo Airways in Canada's north. Great show if you can catch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Glider (Feb 7, 2014)

That last shot of the Beaufighters shows what the German Navy had to endure.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 7, 2014)

That plane was just a brute, great pics!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2014)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 8, 2014)

WOW! A good load of photos Chris, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice! That ship with the Coastal Command Liberators is the German cruiser Nurnburg after the German surrender; she ultimately went to Russia.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2014)

Yup, if you look there are 2 Libs escorting her.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2014)

Three - one's the camera ship.
I presume she was outbound from Copenhagen harbour.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2014)

The caption read that they were escorts - that was all. Pretty cool. Didn't know they used Coastal Command like that.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2014)

Probably just in case she tried to make a run for it, and using Libs due to their range and payload? She'd been in Copenhagen, certainly at the end of March, so possibly heading up the Baltic.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2014)

Jeezuz thats low!!!!!!


----------



## davparlr (Feb 13, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


>



gotta be a Brit!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Park (Feb 13, 2014)

That's low, the prop must be just inches from the ground ! I bet the pilot did not intend to get that low ?


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 13, 2014)

This is interesting : Lower than a Snake's Belly in a Wagon Rut > Vintage Wings of Canada


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2014)

Of course it's me gentlemen, can't you see me dragging my knuckles in the ground....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2014)

Damn!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2014)

Park said:


> That's low, the prop must be just inches from the ground ! I bet the pilot did not intend to get that low ?



The prop is about four or five feet from the ground, in line with the joint in the concrete taxi way.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Of course it's me gentlemen, can't you see me dragging my knuckles in the ground....



You forgot the landing gear...............AGAIN!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 15, 2014)

The blade at the bottom of the circle is inline with the bottom of the bloody drop tank!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1G-RrZbTL4_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 27, 2014)

Modern day photographer Murray Mitchell captured this action shot super low B-17 Flying Fortress performing for a film crew and followed by a P-51D Mustang and a P-47 Thunderbolt. Photo via Murray Mitchell | A collection of visual inspiration and cool stuff.










This Sukhoi Su-30 could be going Mach .98 or it could be hovering.





A British-based B-17 flown by Don Bullock beats up a grass field.





The legendary Ormand Haydon Balllie checks wheat production at a farm outside of Duxford in 1974 in his T-33 (RCAF 21261) The Black Knight.










A Panavia Tornado spews heat, gas, and vapour as she howls from the runway with her wingtip a few feet off the ground.





A USAAF P-47 Thunderbolt at extreme low level.





On 13th June 1992 flamboyant Russian test-pilot Anatoly Kvotchur in his Sukhoi Su-27P "Flanker" arrived at the Air Tattoo International at RAF Boscombe Down in company with his T-134A "Crusty" support aircraft. He maintained formation as the Tupolev completed the let down and landed and stayed in position until the transport engaged reverse thrust.





An A-20 Havoc beats up sand dunes at Benghazi in 1942.





Blenheim aircraft from 60 Squadron RAF level out for the "run in" to make a mast-head attack on a Japanese coaster off Akyab, Burma in 1942.





An Argentinian Pucara ground attack aircraft forces mechanics to hit the tarmac in this dramatic low fly by.





A Vickers Wellington I medium bomber is about to scare the bejeesus out of this RAF photographer at RAF Bassingbourn, in 1940





An RAF Blenheim IV light bomber flies low to lay a smokescreen during a demonstration of air power in front of a gathering of Regular and Home Guard officers and NCOs in East Anglia, 29 March 1942.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2014)

That first one had to be within inches!


----------



## fnqvmuch (Mar 19, 2014)

On 22 June 1936, a Blackburn Baffin, S5162 of A Flight, RAF Gosport, flown by Lt Guy Kennedy Horsey on torpedo-dropping practice, buzzed Normandie a mile (2 km) off Ryde Pier and collided with a derrick which was transferring a motor car belonging to Arthur Evans, MP, onto a barge alongside the ship. The aircraft crashed onto Normandie's bow. The pilot was taken off by tender, but the wreckage of the aircraft remained on board Normandie as she had to sail due to the tide. It was carried to Le Havre, France. A salvage team from the Royal Air Force later removed the wreckage. The pilot was Court-martialled and found guilty on two charges. Evans' car was wrecked in the accident,[41] which was brought up in Parliament.[42]
acknowledgments to lilounany on caradisiac/forum-auto,
Photos anciennes avec des anciennes !!!!!!! - Page : 137 - Oldies - Anciennes - FORUM Collections
swi66 and John Brown on the HAMB Vintage Shots ... thread
and Wikipedia (which for some reason had it astern)


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 20, 2014)

fnqvmuch said:


> View attachment 257103
> 
> On 22 June 1936, a Blackburn Baffin, S5162 of A Flight, RAF Gosport, flown by Lt Guy Kennedy Horsey on torpedo-dropping practice, buzzed Normandie a mile (2 km) off Ryde Pier and collided with a derrick which was transferring a motor car belonging to Arthur Evans, MP, onto a barge alongside the ship. The aircraft crashed onto Normandie's bow. The pilot was taken off by tender, but the wreckage of the aircraft remained on board Normandie as she had to sail due to the tide. It was carried to Le Havre, France. A salvage team from the Royal Air Force later removed the wreckage. The pilot was Court-martialled and found guilty on two charges. Evans' car was wrecked in the accident,[41] which was brought up in Parliament.[42]
> acknowledgments to lilounany on caradisiac/forum-auto,
> ...



Takes "On the Deck" to a whole new level!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2014)

great shot though..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2014)

Cool shot!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd have to agree Gumbyk. I found this the other day. Not real low but still one of those crazy hangar passes.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 21, 2014)

gumbyk said:


> Takes "On the Deck" to a whole new level!



I think this was similar






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2014)

Thats when it lands - this is takeoff!

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 21, 2014)

It's amazing how they stood up to years of deck landings.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 22, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Thats when it lands - this is takeoff!
> 
> .
> View attachment 260882




Chris, those take off vertically.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 21, 2014)

The two Mossie pics are of "F for Freddie" doing some low passes in Calgary in May 9, 1945. The next day, she clipped the control tower and crashed, killing both occupants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> The two Mossie pics are of "F for Freddie" doing some low passes in Calgary in May 9, 1945. The next day, she clipped the control tower and crashed, killing both occupants.


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> The two Mossie pics are of "F for Freddie" doing some low passes in Calgary in May 9, 1945. The next day, she clipped the control tower and crashed, killing both occupants.



Yup, thats where I got the pics. There was a recent thread about it.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 23, 2014)

That was mine. And F for Freddie's reincarnation in the form of the newly restored Mosquito at Victoria Air Maintenance (deHavilland Mosquito Restoration Project - Victoria Air Maintenance Ltd) is set to have another go at its first flight next week. A couple of weeks ago, it cooked a starter that had to be replaced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2014)

Great pics!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2014)

An A-20G of the 417NFG prepares to stir up the dust

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2014)

I acho the post above.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2014)

Obviously the picture has been altered (there is not even a prop) but I thought what the heck!


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 1, 2014)

I should imagine that if you had a small jet with an air intake mounted quite high on the fuselage then it would be able to get low enough to the land surface that ground effect would become a factor.


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 2, 2014)

herman1rg said:


> I should imagine that if you had a small jet with an air intake mounted quite high on the fuselage then it would be able to get low enough to the land surface that ground effect would become a factor.



Ground effect generally is effective within one wing-span of the ground. Even with a prop, you can get low enough for it to become an issue.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 2, 2014)

looks like a stick and paper decoy
maybe someone threw it like a glider?
no markings


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2014)

I believe it's a Belgian attack aircraft or some sort, pre-war.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow! Look at this!






Plane barely misses sunbather while landing - GrindTV.com


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2014)

Holy sh!t!! What were they thinking??

And I just realized that there was another person just standing there staring at the aircraft as it was approaching...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 3, 2014)

This guy should have his license revoked


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2014)

Is it even possible for that type of aircraft to safely land on a sandy beach? Or even that section of the beach?


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 3, 2014)

He didn't land on the beach. What you can't see in that frame is that he lands just short of the runway, and takes out a fence. 

Looks almost like a glide approach gone wrong


----------



## Glider (Jun 5, 2014)

I am sorry but there is no excuse for that kind of accident, none. Would happily revoke his license

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 5, 2014)

But you've got to be pretty idiotic to sunbath on the extended centreline of a runway like that too. Doesn't take much to go wrong to ruin your day.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2014)

Holy Crap!


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 11, 2014)

See if this works...
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=786_1278108462


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2014)

That just looks fun!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2014)

awesome....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2014)

Is this low enough for yoy?

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 15, 2014)

He's missed the water


Njaco said:


> Is this low enough for yoy?
> 
> .
> View attachment 265079


----------



## N4521U (Jun 15, 2014)

no more water landings for Jake the hotshot pilot!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2014)

Is that some type of a scaled down aircraft? The people in the back look kind of big compared to it.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2014)

Probably just the effect of lens compression I think.


----------



## swampyankee (Jun 24, 2014)

The PBS show Nova recently did an episode about the Dambusters raid on the German dams. In some of the associated footage, they showed USAAF B-24s practicing low-level runs with bombs remarkably like (and based on) the Wallis design used against the dams.

Some of the practice runs were done at *nine* feet. As in 108 inches or 274 centimeters.


----------



## norab (Jun 25, 2014)

Speaking of water

how about formation flying


















video here

Aerobatic Team Uses Warbirds for Waterskiing - Telstar Logistics

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 25, 2014)

Wouldn't you sh!t yourself the first time you tried This??????!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah those guys are nuts! No room for error there!


----------



## snowmobileman (Jun 25, 2014)

I know a couple of guys who drug their wheels for an extended period prior to landing on a gravel bar (and saw their video to prove it). Apparently it works well with a Super Cub on bush tires, but not so well on a C-185. I was told they burned up the wheel bearings on the 185...but that is nothing like a higher-speed formation flight! These guys were not exactly in landing-configuration!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2014)

Dang, that is impressive!


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 25, 2014)

snowmobileman said:


> I know a couple of guys who drug their wheels for an extended period prior to landing on a gravel bar (and saw their video to prove it). Apparently it works well with a Super Cub on bush tires, but not so well on a C-185. I was told they burned up the wheel bearings on the 185...but that is nothing like a higher-speed formation flight! These guys were not exactly in landing-configuration!



Like this?

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8IUNQcN5U0_

That's a local guy with a very highly modified pacer...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2014)

Now that is the kind of surfing I would enjoy!


----------



## Glider (Jun 27, 2014)

I'll watch and sell you life insurance first


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 6, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06o7fzcE1Hk_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 6, 2014)

Nuts


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 7, 2014)

Glider said:


> I'll watch and sell you life insurance first



Of course, the fine print will mean no payout if death is from flight below recommended altitude...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 7, 2014)

Gotta get close to the ground to touch down!


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey, that means the insurance company never pays out. Perfect!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2014)

Yikes!


----------



## Glider (Jul 8, 2014)

Now just hit the afterburner for a little height and


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2014)

Bacon!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2014)

Let's Man-Size this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow! Imagine standing under that monster when it flew over.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 16, 2014)

Sweet shot of that B-19!

I don't recall seeing that photo before


----------



## Glider (Jul 16, 2014)

I admit to never having heard of the B19 before. I wonder if it was much help in the design of the B29


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 16, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Sweet shot of that B-19!
> 
> I don't recall seeing that photo before



I was thinking the same thing! Great post!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 17, 2014)

Glider said:


> I admit to never having heard of the B19 before. *I wonder if it was much help in the design of the B29*


Not likely, Boeing and Douglas weren't the best of friends...

Here's a neat video of the B-19 in action: 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk9fiReRHFw_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 17, 2014)

The size of that tail!!!!!!!
Think it would have been certified for Spin recovery???????? LMAO


----------



## Torch (Jul 17, 2014)

Pretty impressive plane, wonder why it was never pushed for further development as a long range bomber/patrol aircraft.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2014)

And this 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu2WEWRkoXk_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2014)

Man I saw that yesterday, nice move on the pilot's part.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 17, 2014)

Torch said:


> Pretty impressive plane, wonder why it was never pushed for further development as a long range bomber/patrol aircraft.



Because of the length of time between the start of the design and the first flight (1938 to 1941) It was obsolete before construction was finished. Douglas wanted to halt the whole project but the Air Corps insisted they complete it for research purposes so it was not intended to be a production aircraft from long before the first flight. I read somewhere that lessons learned in the construction of the B-19 were used in the design of the B-29 so it wasn't a complete waste. It was later re-engined with the big Allison V-3420 engine used in the XB-39 Superfortress and the P-75 Eagle. Later it was converted to a transport and scraped in 1949. The only thing left of it is the massive main landing gear tires, one at The Air Force Museum and the other one at some other museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2014)

I scanned a pic yesterday of it with the Allison engines, it was quite handsome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info, yeah cool looking bird.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 17, 2014)

I had to stop it too see it was a whale..... 
Heads up pilot eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2014)

See it and weep...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2014)

Man, that just makes me sick.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2014)

Man ya just gotta ask why...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2014)

And the irony of it all was, that the B-19 was not equaled in size or capabilities until the B-36 came along after the war.

This is one of those machines that has one foot in the realm of "what if"...


----------



## Milosh (Jul 18, 2014)

More info on the XB-19, Douglas XBLR-2/XB-19


----------



## N4521U (Jul 18, 2014)

That's the military for ya. No sense of history until lonnnnng after it happens!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2014)

Good stuff guys!

Always a shame to see aircraft in the wreckers


----------



## rogerwilko (Jul 21, 2014)

wing incidence seems exaggerated?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, it does...interesting. Never noticed that. Must be the airfoil they used...


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Glider (Jul 30, 2014)

What did that pilot have against the perimeter fence


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2014)

Did that end well?

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2014)

1987 - Dino Martin Jr.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2014)

ummm....that was a poor joke on my behalf. Sorry.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2014)

I smiled, but still, it doesn't look like it had a happy ending.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2014)

Glider said:


> What did that pilot have against the perimeter fence



His feet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 30, 2014)

Njaco said:


> 1987 - Dino Martin Jr.



Had I known that, I may not have posted it.

but... it does put it out there that this sort of flying is risky business. It doesn't take much for it to all end very badly.

I'd be fairly safe in saying that for every photo here, there are many more dead because of this sort of flying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok, the Phantom pic is *NOT* Dino Martin Jr. I was making a bad joke as Dean's son was killed in a National Guard Phantom in 1987. So you are safe gumbyk. It was a good pic. I should take my meds sooner.


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 30, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Ok, the Phantom pic is *NOT* Dino Martin Jr. I was making a bad joke as Dean's son was killed in a National Guard Phantom in 1987. So you are safe gumbyk. It was a good pic. I should take my meds sooner.



phew!!

still makes you think though..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2014)

Love that Phantom shot!


----------



## stona (Jul 31, 2014)

That's an early shot of the M.B.5. The serial (R2496) hasn't been applied. I wonder where the photo was taken? Maybe Harwell?

A beautiful aeroplane, once described as a cross between a P-51 and a V2 rocket 

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2014)

I agree. I think his work was very under rated.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2014)

Beautiful airplane


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2014)

Seeing that there were some more modern stuff posted....






Now, a Canberra isn't really a small plane...


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 5, 2014)

Something familiar about that photo.....

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Something familiar about that photo.....
> 
> Geo


yep, there was a discussion about it some time back...

It was manipulated...I suppose the first clue would be the lack of a pilot in the cockpit...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2014)

Really?
Who's the guy in cockpit, navigator?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Really?
> Who's the guy in cockpit, navigator?


The aircraft was being serviced, there is no one in the cockpit.

From a photography standpoint, there is too many things wrong for that to have been real. In a shadowed hangar, the shutter speed would be reduced to preserve clarity of stationary images, especially if the depth-of-feild were adjusted to keep focus in the foreground and background. with that in mind, the passing aircraft would be a blur. If the camera was "panning" to match the motion of the aircraft, the hangar's interior details would be a blur.

Here, check these out! 











And how about the real deal?

A RAAF A84 thrashes on some mechanics about 25 feet off the deck

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2014)

8)


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2014)

Yup, already discussed...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/deck-27561-9.html

.... and here is the original. You can tell by the blurred lines.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Aug 6, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Yup, already discussed...
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/deck-27561-9.html
> 
> ...


That hanger must be freakin enormous!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 6, 2014)

Along with the guy lying on the floor.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2014)

No, for that shot, Scotty reversed polarity on two of the warp drives, which enabled the 'Shrink Drive' to be engaged, thereby allowing the craft to 'shape shift' to the required dimensions to clear the hangar. Of course, this meant that speed was greatly reduced, allowing the photographer to capture an otherwise impossible shot ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 7, 2014)

Two warp drives Terry? Two? Come on now! Everyone know that class of starship had only one warp drive! Noob!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2014)

What, you don't know about Mod.143B ? Heck, I thought _everybody_ knew about that !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 7, 2014)

Damn. Turning in my Star Fleet Badge.


----------



## Glider (Aug 7, 2014)

Airframes said:


> No, for that shot, Scotty reversed polarity on two of the warp drives, which enabled the 'Shrink Drive' to be engaged, thereby allowing the craft to 'shape shift' to the required dimensions to clear the hangar. Of course, this meant that speed was greatly reduced, allowing the photographer to capture an otherwise impossible shot ..........



You just beat me to it


----------



## Glider (Aug 7, 2014)

Airframes said:


> No, for that shot, Scotty reversed polarity on two of the warp drives, which enabled the 'Shrink Drive' to be engaged, thereby allowing the craft to 'shape shift' to the required dimensions to clear the hangar. Of course, this meant that speed was greatly reduced, allowing the photographer to capture an otherwise impossible shot ..........



You just beat me to it


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm glad I have my boots on....................................................man.......................it's getting real deep around here.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 4, 2014)

I think this is a bit TOO low!

.


----------



## Torch (Nov 4, 2014)

Thats not going to end pretty.....yeesh


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2014)

well, that's going to require a little cleaning and polishing when they're done.

Good thing the gear is down, otherwise the situation might have turned ugly...


----------



## stona (Nov 4, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> well, that's going to require a little cleaning and polishing when they're done.
> 
> Good thing the gear is down, otherwise the situation might have turned ugly...



It didn't end well. Reno 2010.











Amazingly the pilot walked away.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 4, 2014)

Dayum!!! Lucky pilot.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2014)

Man, that's going to take a few rolls of duct tape.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 4, 2014)

Good news he walked away. Did it roll? The pic I posted and your first one have major differences comparing damage..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2014)

Here are some links to the video, the first one is just clips put together, the second is not real good but it will give some idea as to what happened.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17T4fx-EbHc_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCAJ7q-c6UE_


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 4, 2014)

For the George Giboney / Rapid Travel crash above, con rod failed and killed the engine. This was an incredibly windy day with bad gusts. To make matters worse, the wind managed to come from a direction where every runway had a bad crosswind. I think runway 14 was a better option based on location, but runway 26 was better for the wind. George went for and made it to rwy 26, but at a bad angle. He went off the side of the rwy and then was launched back into the air by a berm. The wind quickly brought one wing back to earth. The plane cartwheeled twice and came to rest on its gear. The front of the plane was completely ripped away and left George sitting in the cockpit with nothing in front of him--his feet dangling off the front of the wing. It is amazing that he walked away. 

Below is in-cockpit footage of the crash (the stop action is a bit tedious in parts). You can see that George was lucky the engine did not come in on him. You can also see his glasses make their flight for freedom from 4:40 to 4:45. I believe the glasses were found the next day. 

As a side note, the other Thunder Mustang in the race ground looped on landing because of wind. The Unlimited race, which was next, was cancelled because of wind. The consensus from the pilots was that they could takeoff, race, and land, but handling maydays with the wind was too unpredictable. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TQkO_iRb_Y_

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info WJ!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2014)

Good info! One lucky pilot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2014)

ok back to our regulary scheduled program......

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

Bravo sir, bravo! Oh to be on that beach when that B-36 flew by!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2014)

Great shots here.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## swampyankee (Nov 8, 2014)

bobbysocks said:


> i used to see them crop dust when i lived oklahoma... like ratsel said they were well below 50 feet and jockeying these things around like they were at an airshow. but then i had the chance to visit an airfield out in the texas pan handle and saw a half a dozen AG planes in various degrees of "crunched"...a little reminder that its not all fun and games.



Some ag planes are designed to crash well. When I was at Lycoming, we got an LTP-101 back from a crash. The pilot had failed to notice a (iirc, concrete) utility pole until too late, and he hit it with the spinner. This did neither the airplane nor engine much good, but the pilot did walk away, probably with damp pants, stained brown.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 17, 2014)

Good ones Chris


----------



## Graeme (Dec 18, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2014)

Holy smokes...someone is in for an ass-chewin' from base Ops...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2014)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2014)

The last picture posted on 424 haunts me...it's on the cover of the Me 262 book I have been looking for for years!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 18, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> The last picture posted on 424 haunts me...it's on the cover of the Me 262 book I have been looking for for years!



This the one Jim? Bit pricey though.
Me 262 Volumes 1 Through 4 by Eddie J Creek Plus EXTRAS | eBay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2014)

Actually if you wanted all 4 that's a pretty fair price.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 19, 2014)

That guy is smoking rope! I can get the first 3 for around 35.00 to 40.00 each. Look it up. The only one worth the cheddar is Vol 4. Who knows why. But he better sell it soon as I hear from the rumor mill that another publisher will be reissuing these again in 2015. So we shall see if the price gouging will stop, if even for a little while.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 19, 2014)

(Jim - you gonna post a "piece of plane" soon?)


----------



## Torch (Dec 19, 2014)

That one is not going to end good...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2014)

Been looking again at that shot of the UK-based Buchon, in its 'old' colour scheme. 
OK, it might be genuine, but something doesn't look quite right to me. The photographers look out of proportion and, unless there's another aircraft following the Buchon, they're looking the wrong way! 
Also, the angle of the aircraft, in relation to the taxi-way, seems to be coming across from left to right as viewed, as opposed to straight down the track. And is that slight 'ghosting' around part of the image of the aircraft an indication of a composite image?
If it _is_ genuine, then it's a cracker of a shot !


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 19, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Been looking again at that shot of the UK-based Buchon, in its 'old' colour scheme.
> OK, it might be genuine, but something doesn't look quite right to me. The photographers look out of proportion and, unless there's another aircraft following the Buchon, they're looking the wrong way!
> Also, the angle of the aircraft, in relation to the taxi-way, seems to be coming across from left to right as viewed, as opposed to straight down the track. And is that slight 'ghosting' around part of the image of the aircraft an indication of a composite image?
> If it _is_ genuine, then it's a cracker of a shot !



I too think it's a composite, the shadow's are wrong and the depth of field just doesn't look right


----------



## Graeme (Dec 19, 2014)

Airframes said:


> If it _is_ genuine, then it's a cracker of a shot !



Here's the site where it possibly comes from with the photographer's comments Terry...

G-BWUE - Historic Flying Hispano Aviación HA-1112 Buchon at Breighton | Photo ID 47910 | Airplane-Pictures.net


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2014)

I looked at that Buchon beating up the field and it looks legitimate. What creeps me out, though, is the proximity of the port wingtip to the photographer.

Who was the genius that allowed them permission to be out there during an active display??


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2014)

Hmm. Maybe it's just the effects of compression from the telephoto lens used. The guy in the center of the group is wearing a flying suit, so I guess a member of the club, and the guy on the right might be my big bro !
The events at Breighton are for members and guests only, not 'air shows' as such open to the general public, so anyone on the 'live' side will either be a pilot or an 'official' of some sort. Also, as the Buchon was departing, I'd guess this wasn't actually part of a show.
Looking at the pic again, the aircraft must be quite some distance past the three blokes standing out there, with the aforementioned compression effect altering things. I still have some slight doubts though, even though it was a genuine low pass, but it's still a great shot.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2014)

very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 21, 2014)

A Bronco. Coooooool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2014)

Actually it's a Mohawk. A fine Grumman product!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry, my bad. I should have noticed that.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2014)

I do believe I would wet myself if I saw that in person. Brilliant!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2014)

It amazes me that they shipped bombed with those things, what a great shot!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2014)

I honestly wish I knew the story behind this shot, but unfortunately, I don't.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2014)

Extremely cool find Dave!


----------



## Graeme (Jan 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2015)

These two are having WAY TO MUCH FUN! I say this because they were having way more than I am at present. NOT taking anything away from this forum by any means. I absolutely love this place. But if I'm in the air,.......................................................nothing else matters.


----------



## stug3 (Jan 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 9, 2015)

WOW!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2015)

I know I posted this some time back, in the Sharkmouth thread, but it certainly qualifies for this thread, too!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 9, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> I know I posted this some time back, in the Sharkmouth thread, but it certainly qualifies for this thread, too!



Pilot looks big - a kitplane Dave?

Supermarine Aircraft About us


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2015)

Graeme said:


> Pilot looks big - a kitplane Dave?
> 
> Supermarine Aircraft About us


It may be, let me dig up a couple other photos of this crate and we'll be able to tell for sure


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, it's a Aussie or NZ kit plane, the full name of which escapes me, but obviously supposed to be a Spitfire.


----------



## stug3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Maybe the same case with the Seafire?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2015)

No, the Seafire is real, taken at Duxford by the look of the background. The pilot is sitting high in his seat, and wearing what looks like a Mk4 jet pilot's helmet, making him look bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 10, 2015)

It is, in fact, a 90% scaled replica (and a damn-good one at that) and the info is: 
Supermarine Aircraft Spitfire Mk26B 19-5410 c/n 068, built in 2007

Here's a much better photo of it at YWSG (apparently taken at the same time as the one I posted above, by a different photographer)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 10, 2015)

They still look good!

I think this is full size...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2015)

Great shot!
And yes, it's the Duxford- based Historic Aircraft Company MkV.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2015)

Low-level 'beat-up'. A Halifax II, JB911/KN-X of No 77 Squadron roars low over an audience of appreciative 'erks' during air tests at Elvington, Yorkshire, July 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 13, 2015)

An Hs129 makes a low pass over the field

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 13, 2015)

Great shots!


----------



## stug3 (Jan 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2015)

What a brute!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2015)

Composite shot, using a model. Look at the landing gear main doors, the tail wheel, landing lamps and, of course, the prop. the latter is stationary, and has been 'blurred' in 'Photoshop' or a similar programme.
It's well done and effective though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 14, 2015)

HaHa, Good eye Airframes!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Composite shot, using a model. Look at the landing gear main doors, the tail wheel, landing lamps and, of course, the prop. the latter is stationary, and has been 'blurred' in 'Photoshop' or a similar programme.
> It's well done and effective though.



I saw this one on Tumblr the other evening and it didn't look quite right, but I didn't spend a much time looking at it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2015)

Agreed, the blurred prop kind of ruins an otherwise good composite image.

And just imagine how much those main-gear doors would weigh if those were real!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2015)

The tires on the main gear would be bullet proof.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2015)

The other 'giveaway' is the background. Although the lighting is fairly close in regards to the background photograph and the model, and the pose is quite realistic, the landscape immediately indicates that the photo was taken in Autumn, or perhaps just before spring, with the trees being bare of foliage, and the grass pale.
By that period of 1944, or early 1945, the Typhoons, and other Allied aircraft would not normally be wearing full AEAF stripes, just lower fuselage stripes, if any - and they certainly wouldn't be clean, neat and tidy.
But as I stated earlier, overall it's well done.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2015)

Well I'll be damned...will you look at that


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2015)

did we see this one yet?

The photo caption says (in VO): "Lower than a snake." This is not entirely true but it really should not go lower ... at least without leaving something. Republic P-47N-15-RE "Thunderbolt" # 44-88908, date and place unknown.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## herman1rg (Jan 19, 2015)

stug3 said:


>



Yup, that's low
Any more info on the location?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2015)

Top shot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2015)

From memory, the Mosquito is doing a low pass at Seletar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 19, 2015)

Airframes said:


> From memory, the Mosquito is doing a low pass at Seletar.



I thought it might be the Far East, Malayan emergency I guess.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2015)

I've got the pic in at least three 'Mossie' books, so I'll check it out and see what info is given. I think it was possibly a 'farewell' flight, when the Mosquito was retiring, so possibly after the Malayan emergency.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2015)

What I've found so far (haven't checked the other books yet) is that the Mosquito is RG177, a PR34A of 81 Sqn, flown by Flt. Sgt. Anderson, at Seletar in May 1953.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2015)

Airframes said:


> From memory, the Mosquito is doing a low pass at Seletar.



Yep.. Terry is right. It's the Mosquito PR.34 RG177 piloted by Flt Sgt Anderson, with the Nav, Martin French , Seletar, May 1953.

The another shot of her found via the net....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jan 22, 2015)

Picking coconuts...http://theaviationist.com/2015/01/22/kenyan-f-5-low-pass/


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice. 

And here the next one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 24, 2015)

VF-15 F6F-3 on the flight deck of Hornet (CV-12), the section of fuselage located behind the cockpit buckled after a very hard landing on board the carrier on January 22, 1944.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2015)

Looks like he just dropped on the flight deck. WOW!


----------



## rochie (Jan 24, 2015)

Pfff, so much for Grumman build quality

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 24, 2015)

Looks like they've over-painted a June-September '43 style insignia (red outline style) on the fuselage...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2015)

Pity they can't overpaint that creased fuselage - "Damage? What damage Sir? Looks good as new to me."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 24, 2015)

Pilot looks like he's checking his shorts to make sure everything is okay before deplaning.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## WJPearce (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry if this has already been posted. IAe 35 Huanquero in various forms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 24, 2015)

Great shot!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2015)

Now that's cool!!!!!


----------



## stug3 (Jan 24, 2015)

rochie said:


> Pfff, so much for Grumman build quality



coulda been worse!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2015)

Now where can we get a kit of that?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 24, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Now where can we get a kit of that?


I honestly don't think any kits exist of the Dinfia IA 35


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2015)

Phew! I thought Jim meant a kit of a creased Hellcat !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey Terry, now there's a great idea for you to do!

A crunched Hellcat diorama!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2015)

I did one once, back in the late 1970's, based on that well-known photo of a Hellcat, on its nose, with the fuselage cut off just behind the cockpit.
Took bl**dy ages to do, and it got wrecked a few months later, when I had to do an emergency stop on the way back from an exhibition, when some pratt ran a red light. The box it was in, restrained by a lap-strap on the rear seat, shot forward, hit the dashboard, and landed, open end of the box down, on top of the gear lever. 
I was not very pleased at the time ...................


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 25, 2015)

I would never defile a Grumman product like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 25, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> I would never defile a Grumman product like that.


Terry would, especially his favorite Grumman product: the Wilcat!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2015)

Now you've done it....


----------



## norab (Jan 26, 2015)

So this wouldn't be a good idea for a diorama????


----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2015)

Now I could do that - if I could bring myself to buy kits of the Wil .... those things !


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Graeme (Jan 31, 2015)

Low and slow with some smoke...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2015)

THAT'S A LOT OF SMOKE!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2015)

Taiwan ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2015)

That should probably go in my "Down in Flames" thread! Jeez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at the car starting to swerve!


----------



## pbehn (Feb 4, 2015)

Njaco said:


> That should probably go in my "Down in Flames" thread! Jeez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at the car starting to swerve!


The car was actually hit, RIP all.

TransAsia plane crashes into Taipei river killing 23 | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)

michaelmaltby said:


> Taiwan ....


After watching the video, it appears that one engine was out.


----------



## pbehn (Feb 4, 2015)

Old Wizard said:


> After watching the video, it appears that one engine was out.


The pilot is reported to have called "mayday flameout", from my inexperienced POV it looks like he traded speed for a little height to get over the highway and make it to the river. I hope the investigation shows lives were saved by pilot skill rather than lost by error, it looks like a great pilot in a bad situation to me.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2015)

pbehn said:


> The car was actually hit, RIP all.
> 
> TransAsia plane crashes into Taipei river killing 23 | Daily Mail Online



Holy [email protected]! Holy [email protected]! Holy [email protected]! Holy [email protected]! Holy [email protected]!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes, that little yellow van (actually a taxi cab) seen in the closest dashcam video, got dusted by the port wing as it drug across the highway.

Just a fraction of a second was the difference between life and death.

Here's the cab, the driver was one lucky SOB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll say!


----------



## Park (Feb 5, 2015)

Unbievable


----------



## stug3 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 7, 2015)

Old Wizard said:


> After watching the video, it appears that one engine was out.



From the latest news it seems that they had a flame out on one engine and shut down the other, there was an accident similar to this in UK, a tragedy all around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2015)

clearing out some files.....................

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2015)

The second to last pic looks like a snapshot taken from the Tora! Tora! Tora! movie.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2015)

It is taken in 1969.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2015)

I see.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 11, 2015)

stug3 said:


> View attachment 284545



That one is clearly almost but not quite on the deck!! 






I'll get my coat

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow thats a great shot....


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 16, 2015)

Njaco said:


> It is taken in 1969.



for what movie? they look more like at-6s to me


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 16, 2015)

Tora Tora Tora?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 16, 2015)

The movie "Tora! Tora! Tora!" used modified AT-6 airframes as A6M2 aircraft and the Aichi 99 was represented by modified BT-13 airframes.

The Aichi D3A was represented by modified BT-15 airframes and as a bonus, in the movie, you'll see the USS Arizona's Kingfishers toppling off the launch platforms during the attack, but if you look at photos or footage of the actual attack, the platforms were empty at the stern of the Arizona. This is because both the OS2U aircraft were ashore for maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2015)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## stug3 (Feb 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2015)

Dogfights TV show?


----------



## stug3 (Feb 22, 2015)

Not that I know of. I thought that show only used CGI animation?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2015)

As realistic as that Stuka looks, it's an RC model:

FMS Stuka JU87 Receiver Ready (PNP) 1400mm

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2015)

Man, that's pretty sweet!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2015)

Isn't that Rudel's machine?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2015)

It's supposed to be Rudel's, from the looks of it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2015)

Thought it would be bigger


----------



## Graeme (Feb 23, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thought it would be bigger



Jim, I think that's what Hans thought when this photograph was taken (somewhere around 1985). He's standing up in a Langhurst 7/10 scale Ju-87B-2 replica powered by a 220 hp Avro Lycoming engine...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2015)

Interesting!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2015)

No kidding. Very nice!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 26, 2015)

Well known photo, but I like it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Any lower and it would be digging trenches ....


----------



## pbehn (Mar 3, 2015)

Didnt know where to post this, Flying is weasely better than walking, it's stoatally different.

Even woodpeckers must watch their six.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 3, 2015)

What?!?!?


----------



## pbehn (Mar 3, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> What?!?!?




Its a genuine shot, seems to be not unheard of just lucky being there to catch it.

Incredible photo captures weasel riding on the back of a flying woodpecker - Telegraph

It is a life death struggle not a stunt (they say), the woodpecker got away after a crash land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Mar 3, 2015)

The weasel was trying to kill the woodpecker. After a crash landing and a brief struggle the woodpecker got away. The series of photos were taken in Hornchurch Country Park by wild life photographer Martin Le-May.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 3, 2015)

Holy cow! Who knew?


----------



## pbehn (Mar 3, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Holy cow! Who knew?



I dont know what you mean? He thought it was a just a bird at first then realised it had something on its back he didnt realise exactly what happened until he uploaded the pics.


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 3, 2015)

stona said:


> The weasel was trying to kill the woodpecker. After a crash landing and a brief struggle the woodpecker got away. The series of photos were taken in Hornchurch Country Park by wild life photographer Martin Le-May.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve



Just for reference
Hornchurch Country Park is a 104.5 hectare park on the former site of Hornchurch Airfield, south of Hornchurch in the London Borough of Havering, east London.

So flying is well known there


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2015)

Still, a once in a lifetime shot....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2015)

pbehn said:


> I dont know what you mean? He thought it was a just a bird at first then realised it had something on its back he didnt realise exactly what happened until he uploaded the pics.



Who knew: "The weasel was trying to kill the woodpecker" Never heard of such a thing and in such a way.


----------



## pbehn (Mar 4, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Who knew: "The weasel was trying to kill the woodpecker" Never heard of such a thing and in such a way.



Weasels are voracious predators and will take animals much bigger, like rabbits, given the chance. It was taken on a nature reserve the animals dont play games there, I dont think it has been sen or reported before just a lucky shot, like the video of a zebra escaping from a lioness by trying to drown it, if you hadnt seen it you wouldnt believe it.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-OxxSp-VJw_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2015)

They are not as helpless.............................or dumb as might think they are.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2015)

That was an excellent shot and certainly a once in a lifetime opportunity. That weasel was certainly trying for the kill and I thought that might have been a Stoat due to it's size or perhaps a juvinile Weasel?

What makes my skin crawl, is the amount of people commenting on that photo either with "why can't people learn such love and harmony from animals?" or "that is photoshopped, you idiots".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2015)

awesome...another double-post with a single click...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 5, 2015)

Are you drinking again Dave?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Are you drinking again Dave?


Nope...otherwise that "extra" post would have had expletives


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 6, 2015)

Just checkin'.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 8, 2015)

Cool finds Chris!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2015)

yep, nice ones.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2015)

Found this on FB.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2015)

A lot of these pilots are pretty ballsy but I cringe whenever I see a warbird pilot do it.

Geo


----------



## pbehn (Mar 22, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Found this on FB.



I think the grass is growing irresponsibly high on some of these pics.


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 22, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> A lot of these pilots are pretty ballsy but I cringe whenever I see a warbird pilot do it.
> 
> Geo



Me too. While I like these photos, if any pilot tried flying like this at our airshow, he wouldn't be coming back.


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 22, 2015)

Every time I see this photo I get a migraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 22, 2015)

ScreamingLighting said:


> Every time I see this photo I get a migraine.
> View attachment 287979



That'll be just before the belly hits the ground. Notice the gear doors opening?


----------



## pbehn (Mar 22, 2015)

I am not a pilot but I would imagine a pilot has an acute awareness of height otherwise he would make a complete balls of every landing. Again I am not a pilot but I would imagine a plane is much more stable and controllable at high speed with the wheels up. There are many youtube videos of Jumbo and other large civilian jets making crosswind landings, the pilot at the last second straightens up and touches down. I believe the spitfire pic is of Sqr Ldr Ray Hannah who was a specialist in the art.

He died of natural causes.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljofhhdDGPo_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2015)

I think the Spitfire pic might actually be the late Cliff Robertson (star of '633 Squadron' and many other movies) flying his personal Spit. That's only going off the yellow spinner, and having seen the pic, and other, elsewhere. 
Ray 'The Master' Hannah could _really_ display a Spit, and flew the well-known MH434 for many years before retiring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Torch (Mar 29, 2015)

Insane F-86 Take Off | All Things Aero


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 29, 2015)

Havocs flying at low altitude

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2015)

?!?!


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 29, 2015)

PFFFT! Oops, I had a different photo but changed it and forgot to change the caption.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 29, 2015)

Don't feel bad, I've done that to.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 29, 2015)

He didn't quite make it to the deck, although he got much lower than he intended.

Thanks to that little lever...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2015)

Ouch.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2015)

That first one is a model. Look at the tire.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 30, 2015)

I think perhaps he knew that when he posted it.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure about the last one either - might be 'Photoshopped'. That's the BBMF Lanc, with the Liver Building, Liverpool, in the background. OK, it could be real, but if it is, there must have been a Special Dispensation issued, as the altitude is below legal minimum, and below SOP for the BBMF.
The aircraft also looks way out of scale, compared to the building.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> That first one is a model. Look at the tire.





Capt. Vick said:


> I think perhaps he knew that when he posted it.



True, the Pop-Tart Whisperer doesn't do boo boo's....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 31, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 31, 2015)

And Jan's going for brownie points.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> That first one is a model. Look at the tire.



It is an RC model. There's several manufacturers offering the PBY, but the one in the photo happens to be this kit:
ElectriFly PBY Catalina - Electric-Powered Sport-Scale ARF


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 1, 2015)

It's not the same as the reflection in the water either. Look at the reflection and notice the tail code under the stabilizer. There is not one on the aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 1, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 1, 2015)

The RC PBY Jim.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeeeeeaaaaah...to what end my friend?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 1, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> True, the Pop-Tart Whisperer doesn't do boo boo's....



Except this time I may be wrong. I usually can catch these things but......... [email protected] I hate getting old.


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Not sure about the last one either - might be 'Photoshopped'. That's the BBMF Lanc, with the Liver Building, Liverpool, in the background. OK, it could be real, but if it is, there must have been a Special Dispensation issued, as the altitude is below legal minimum, and below SOP for the BBMF.
> The aircraft also looks way out of scale, compared to the building.



Yep and at that hight it would probably hit the thistle Atlantic tower hotel just over the road !

Would be a great view from the kitchen window where I used to work.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2015)

I used to stay at that hotel some times Karl, back in the 1980's, and you're right - coming in from the Liver Building, there's the Atlantic Towers and other high buildings, and the rising ground of the hills !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 5, 2015)

Found this one today on FB. Again, not photo credit given.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2015)

Talk about mowing the lawn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2015)

Cool shot!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 9, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yeeeeeaaaaah...to what end my friend?



Do you see the number under the rear stabilizer in the reflection? It's not on the real aircraft as far as I can tell.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 9, 2015)

Hmmmm...I still don't see it my friend.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 9, 2015)

Something does look a bit strange about that PBY. The floats aren't PBY floats and if you look closely at the wing tip it almost looks like a float in the retracted position.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok, lets see if I can make this work. Hang on a second. Ok, in the yellow circle on the reflection, there is a number. It is not on the aircraft. In the green circles, the artist got all screwed up and reversed the shadow with the main wing spar and put it in the wrong place all together. I hope I'm not crazy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 10, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> Something does look a bit strange about that PBY. The floats aren't PBY floats and if you look closely at the wing tip it almost looks like a float in the retracted position.


It's an RC model. Here's where the model came from: ElectriFly PBY Catalina - Electric-Powered Sport-Scale ARF

And Aaron, the "spar" you're seeing is the shadow on the hull...a trick of lighting that occurs sometimes in photography. As far as the registration number goes...I'm not sure what to think, there. It does look a little odd, though.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 10, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I hope I'm not crazy.



You are, case closed!  Just kidding. Honestly I'm like Dave, I don't know what to think. IMHO it's just the way the water, and uneven surface, reflects the plane flying over it. I just can't imagine why someone would photoshop such minor details.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 10, 2015)

Me.....................................crazy.........................................what ever gave you that idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 12, 2015)

_Above_ the deck...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2015)

True Lies

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2015)

watched some of that the other day!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 13, 2015)

Back to the Cat - I do see numbers on the tail and in the water. Just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2015)

Well...............................................that may mean your crazy.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 14, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2015)

Ah, b*gg*r !


----------



## Graeme (Apr 14, 2015)

Hawker Hawfinch - in ya face....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 14, 2015)

This

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vlimcFXZGQ_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2015)

Cool stuff guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 18, 2015)

450 Horse Stearman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## gumbyk (Apr 19, 2015)

Anyone know how to embed facebook videos?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope...I tried to embed the video you posted it and it won't work...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2015)

Baron von Ground Loop doing his thing.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2015)

And Brendan O' Brien doing _his_ thing !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes..Cool.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 23, 2015)

T-28B.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 23, 2015)

F-80 (most likely a C model)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 25, 2015)

Julie Clark doing _her_ thing (Redding Airshow 2011)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (May 5, 2015)

Not sure whether this has been posted before.

Sukhoi Su-30LL demonstrator flying along the runway at Zhangjiajie Hehua Airport less than 1 metre off the ground


----------



## herman1rg (May 5, 2015)

Not sure whether this has been posted before.

Sukhoi Su-30LL demonstrator flying along the runway at Zhangjiajie Hehua Airport less than 1 metre off the ground

View attachment 291670

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2015)

Not sure if that is low flying or not quite crashing !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 5, 2015)

herman1rg said:


> Not sure whether this has been posted before.
> 
> Sukhoi Su-30LL demonstrator flying along the runway at Zhangjiajie Hehua Airport less than 1 metre off the ground
> 
> View attachment 291670



I think it was posted a minute before you posted it

Geo


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2015)

Are you sure it isn't an image for the thread "A colour pic of landing gear I'm building". 

Nice shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (May 5, 2015)

Oh yes duplicate post, the wonders of technology (Mods feel free to delete the first one)


----------



## Old Wizard (May 5, 2015)

The back seater looks like he's braced for a crash.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 5, 2015)

Rare to be so low.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2015)

Nice one Aaron. Looks like it's the annual run over the Derwent Dam, commemorating the Dams raid, by PA474, the BBMF Lanc. This lake and dam, not far from where I live, is one of those used for practice for the raid by 617 Sqn in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2015)

great shots.


----------



## Torch (May 7, 2015)

that pilot is scaring all the fish away 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79lr3ORyJ7A_


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Graeme (May 10, 2015)

Crop-spraying Junkers W.33...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2015)

Well, Well!


----------



## Graeme (May 11, 2015)

Auster Autocrat landing on HMS Illustrious...



> The first production aircraft, registered G-AGTO, was delivered in December 1945. One of the more spectacular feats of the type was the first visit of a civilian aircraft to an aircraft carrier, HMS Illustrious in the English Channel in October 1946.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 11, 2015)

That looks like a J-3 Cub.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 11, 2015)

Hey yeah...what are you trying to pull anyway!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 12, 2015)

Two helicopters from 438 Tactical Helicopter Squadron take off from a Canadian aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Graeme (May 12, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> That looks like a J-3 Cub.



Aaron, Aaron, Aaron...would I lie to you mate? 

Care to take the "Spot the Cub" test?...

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 12, 2015)

Rat-a-tat-tat!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2015)

great shots guys...


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2015)




----------



## fubar57 (May 13, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Two helicopters from 438 Tactical Helicopter Squadron take off from a Canadian aircraft carrier.
> 
> View attachment 292229



Canada never gives up on an idea. We'll flog that sucker to death rather than quit. Project Habakkuk....Project Habakkuk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (May 13, 2015)

Airframes said:


> And Brendan O' Brien doing _his_ thing !


A nice very low banking pull up there by O'Brien (certainly not the late Richard 'Rif Raf' one ..yeah the names spelled different too)

Nice model Sally B-17 there too, otherwise that Eurocopter is frekking huge...


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2015)

Nope, it's the real 'Sally B', just lens 'compression' and spacing making things look different.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 13, 2015)

Found this on YT today. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ3yw30EZ60_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 13, 2015)

Sweet pass by that Corsair, however, that pilot could have his license suspended for passing over the crowd like that.


----------



## gumbyk (May 13, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Sweet pass by that Corsair, however, that pilot could have his license suspended for passing over the crowd like that.



One of the other passes was even worse for being over the crowd. there are three videos that look to be taken at the same time, three different passes.
I can't get why you would want to fly over the crowd like that. I doesn't show off the aircraft, all people get to see is the dirty underside, if they can make anything out at all with the speed.

Rant Over...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 13, 2015)

gumbyk said:


> One of the other passes was even worse for being over the crowd. there are three videos that look to be taken at the same time, three different passes.
> I can't get why you would want to fly over the crowd like that. I doesn't show off the aircraft, all people get to see is the dirty underside, if they can make anything out at all with the speed.
> 
> Rant Over...


Agree 100%

Besides being far more impressive to the spectators, being over the strip keeps them out of harm's way in the event that something goes wrong.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 13, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## VALENGO (May 16, 2015)

They guy on the Illustrious was plenty of room!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 16, 2015)

This one may have been photo shopped, but I'm not quite sure. I can almost see where the landing gear was shopped out.


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2015)




----------



## pbehn (May 20, 2015)

Unknown A/C









Thunderstorm over England

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 20, 2015)

Cool. 8)


----------



## stona (May 20, 2015)

No crowd or thunderstorms here!






Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2015)

nice one Steve


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2015)

found it Aaron!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KVA4Q2lWx4_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2015)

Chris, if clicking the play screen on the post won't bring up the video, just click the youtube emblem in the lower right hand corner of the the play screen on the post and it will take you directly to YouTube and the link.


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2015)

Aaron, it said it was removed, not that I could see it. Apparent copyright crap.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2015)

I haven't seen this one before..the Spit really gets down on the low!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvmUqRY8fLw_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Graeme (May 26, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Torch (May 28, 2015)

The Aviationist » Cool photograph of a head-on ultra-low level flying Mig-23 Flogger


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 28, 2015)

Njaco said:


> Aaron, it said it was removed, not that I could see it. Apparent copyright crap.



It still comes up for me.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2015)

Two Meteors down low.










Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 2, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm sure it's been shown here before...






...but looking closer - is the pilot looking at the camera?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 2, 2015)

It'll be the co-pilot - a crew of two.


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2015)

RAF Hercules

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 6, 2015)

RAF Hercules interrupts Red Cross Gymnastic training.


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2015)

At first I thought those are impressive push ups !


----------



## Elmas (Jun 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jun 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2015)

The link you attached isn't the correct one. I can't see the image.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 6, 2015)

Elmas said:


> http://aereimilitari.org/forum/uploads/gallery/1268511884/gallery_463_3_26228.jpg


I just loaded the URL in my browser and see that it's a blocked image


----------



## Elmas (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorry, in my browser (Firefox) it seems to work properly.


----------



## Elmas (Jun 7, 2015)

I hope it works now...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2015)

Yep.. that's fine now.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 7, 2015)

Elmas said:


> I hope it works now...


It's working fine, now


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## gumbyk (Jun 24, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGGynxYbA48_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2015)

From the movie 'The War Lover'.


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 24, 2015)

Airframes said:


> From the movie 'The War Lover'.



Yeah, found that out after I posted it. Was about to go back and attribute it.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2015)

No problem. Somewhere, I've got a couple of great 'stills' from that sequence, filmed at Bovingdon (same location as 633 Sqn, Mosquito Sqn and Hanover Street).


----------



## Elmas (Jun 26, 2015)

Battleship Barham as seen from SM 79 piloted by Tenente Giulio Cesare Graziani, taken from the Regia Marina Observer on board, Guardiamarina Tommaso di Paolo, October 13th 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jun 26, 2015)

Too low.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jun 26, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2015)

good stuff.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2015)

Love the sign post !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2015)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Elmas (Jul 3, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2015)

Good shot!


----------



## Torch (Jul 6, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKQiTUjHlQ4_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2015)

8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 10, 2015)

I bit low.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2015)

Cool shot!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2015)

Brill shot !


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2015)

That is a good one


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 11, 2015)

I found it Tumblr. No photo credit.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2015)

French Plane?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 14, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> French Plane?



Indeed mate - the Morane Saulnier MS.733, in service with the Khmer Air Force.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morane-Saulnier_Alcyon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice, especially love the Sabre.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 16, 2015)

That Saulnier is LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Graeme (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2015)

Good Lord that's low. Looks like some kind of test aircraft by the markings.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2015)

Also looks like it's about to ditch, deliberately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 31, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Good Lord that's low. Looks like some kind of test aircraft by the markings.


The props look feathered, too.

If I recall right, there were a series of ditching tests with the B-17 and B-24. May have to poke around to see if I can find the details again.

* edit *
Here we go:

The B-17

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7W-ly_lMFw_

The B-24

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjadMxpXprk_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## herman1rg (Aug 1, 2015)

Holey Moley, the crew of that B-24 very brave, that plane pitched up then smashed back down and broke it's back


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> The props look feathered, too.
> 
> If I recall right, there were a series of ditching tests with the B-17 and B-24. May have to poke around to see if I can find the details again.
> 
> ...




The B-24 video, was done in the James River just off of Newport News, Va. I have driven countless miles over that bridge in the background. Some of them at a very high rate of speed.  Also, on a neat note. My great grandfather along with his son on my mother side headed up the construction of the old bridge which is shown in this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2015)

I can't believe they actually did that with people on board. Different times huh?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2015)

The B-17 was actually radio-controlled, nobody aboard. The B-24 however, was crewed with guys that had huevos the size of bowling balls...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 2, 2015)

Huevos Giganticos


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 2, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> The B-17 was actually radio-controlled, nobody aboard. The B-24 however, was crewed with guys that had huevos the size of bowling balls...



You are not kidding Dave. They had some huge ones.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 2, 2015)

Nuts!


----------



## Graeme (Aug 5, 2015)

Sussex County, NJ in 1985.

Didn't notice it at first - the Mustang...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2015)

Graeme said:


> Sussex County, NJ in 1985.
> 
> Didn't notice it at first - the Mustang...


WoW!

And...what the hell?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2015)

Good stuff.


----------



## at6 (Aug 7, 2015)

Que huevos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 9, 2015)

Found this on FB. It's probably the same one that's been post here before, just a different angle on the photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Aug 11, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> WoW!
> 
> And...what the hell?



We do things a bit different here in Jersey!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2015)

LMAO Chris!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Aug 11, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Found this on FB. It's probably the same one that's been post here before, just a different angle on the photo.



Taken during the filming of *633 Squadron*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2015)

Possibly not. It may be from the early 1980's, the time when George Aird displayed the Mossie on behalf of BAe, Chester. 
On 'Press' days, George would bring the aircraft in_ very_ low indeed - at my local Aero Club, as we were setting up for one particular Sunday display on the Saturday, he had to 'lift' the Mossie over a parked farm trailer loaded with fencing, before 'buzzing' the club-house and then doing a steep, climbing turn back across the field!
George is the same person featured in that pic of the pilot ejecting from an EE Lightning, and the white flying suit suggests it's him.
Sadly, the aircraft was lost, with it's crew, in 1996, at my local Club (Lancashire Aero Club, Barton, near Manchester, now City Airport Manchester).


----------



## Milosh (Aug 12, 2015)

The squadron code (HT) on the fictitious 633 squadron a/c is what one sees in the photo posted.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, RR299 was one of two T.III Mosquitos used in '633 Squadron' (1963), and 'Mosquito Squadron' (1968), the others being TT.35s slightly modified to resemble the FB.VI version. The T.IIIs appeared in background, taxiing, or 'long' shots, with the TT35s being the main type seen in close-up. 
The fictional (for a Mosquito Sqn) codes were applied for the film (she'd previously been painted overall 'Aluminium'), and retained throughout the remainder of RR299's life, even after the airframe was recovered and re-painted, at Hawarden, around 1981. In 1994, she had 'D-Day' stripes applied, for the 50th anniversary of D-Day airshow season, which were removed the following year.
I've seen most 'stills' from both movies, which are mainly B&W shots, and this particular colour shot looks like one of a series taken much later, at a UK airshow.


----------



## Graeme (Aug 12, 2015)

Found this...

de Havilland Mosquito TIII (G-ASKH) Aircraft Pictures Photos - AirTeamImages.com

1974?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2015)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you Graeme, at least that gives us a "date taken" for the photo.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2015)

Yep, good stuff. It has the look of a 'Kodachrome' original.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2015)

Awesome shot none the less!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 19, 2015)

Found this one today on FB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice shot!


----------



## Graeme (Aug 20, 2015)

Not as low as that Mustang - but three Hellcats close to the water...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 20, 2015)

Not on the deck - but it sure as hell is gonna hit the deck!....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2015)

Ouch!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2015)

not looking good....


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 22, 2015)

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2015)

Very cool find George!


----------



## Torch (Sep 29, 2015)

Low level IL 76....http://theaviationist.com/2015/09/28/il-76md-crazy-low-passage/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 29, 2015)

Saw this the other day.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 7, 2015)

Found this today, some low, some not so low

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/mi...-you-go-wwii-warbirds-hugging-the-dirt.html/2


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice... And I found this....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 7, 2015)

That looks like it was taken during the filming of "The Dambusters" when the shape of the bomb was still secret


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2015)

herman1rg said:


> That looks like it was taken during the filming of "The Dambusters" when the shape of the bomb was still secret



I agree. Very possibly at a 1955 'RAF At Home Day', the annual Battle of Britain weekend airshows held at numerous RAF bases in the 1950's to early 1970's, before 'cut backs' reduced the shows to three, then two, and now one !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 8, 2015)

Under the deck

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2015)

So he mistook that field for a carrier deck then ?
Oh, hang on - have we got any carriers ?!!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## herman1rg (Oct 8, 2015)

Also found this, not sure if it's genuine or not

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks like it might be a painting Herman, not sure.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 8, 2015)

It IS a Sea Harrier!



> Oh, hang on - have we got any carriers ?!!!



Not any more! I guess HMS Ocean is a carrier and you could certainly drop a Harrier on Ocean's deck with ease, that is, if you still had Harriers!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2015)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice shots.




Geo


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2015)

Not quite on the deck, but pretty b l**dy close !
Taken at Little Gransden last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 23, 2015)

herman1rg said:


> That looks like it was taken during the filming of "The Dambusters" when the shape of the bomb was still secret



The shape weight and everything else was only a secret from the British public, at least one plane crashed on the way there and the Germans knew exactly what an upkeep was. All UK Dams in reach of attack had counter measures to prevent reprisals after the raid

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice shot!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Gastounet (Nov 20, 2015)

A little too low to be on the deck

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 20, 2015)

Ooops that's gonna smart


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2015)

Oops that's going to hurt.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2015)

That's a landing that didn't quite work out...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't think that classifies as a landing, I think it's a crash.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2015)

Gotta do some cleaning.....

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2015)

A one engine Lincoln(?) fly over? Who authorized that? Crazy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2015)

That's what I was thinking to Jim. Excellent post Chris!!!!!


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm just wondering whether the Lincoln was one of those airframes which was modified to have a turboprop?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2015)

Good stuff!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2015)

Great shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2015)

Had not seen this one before, kinda neat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2015)

Good one.


----------



## rochie (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow, i know it rained when Terry, Jan and i were at Elvington, but sure we never saw any subs !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2015)

Heck ! I remember that day !
Even the sea gulls had to fly IMC !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey Karl, I bet if he put the gear down he'd of landed once it was fully extended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 30, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Hey Karl, I bet if he put the gear down he'd of landed once it was fully extended.



Your not wrong there my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 14, 2015)

That pic of the Blenheim would make a great caption contest. Probably not too hard to determine what the Pongo officer-type at bottom right is saying...I think it begins with "F".


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 14, 2015)

This is an unusual one...an Iraqi Northrop A-17 flying under the arches of a bridge (probably the Al Shahuda bridge spanning the Tigris in Baghdad):






(Source: http://www.rafmuseum...t-recognition/ )

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice one!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## herman1rg (Dec 15, 2015)

This one starts on the deck/ground. CAUTION NSFW


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xqnz-4SMuY_


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2015)

"They did that on purpose!!!!" *NO 5H!T !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2015)

NICE!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2015)

Can't get more decky than this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice shot. Looks like a shot, or still, from the opposite side, of a video showing the starboard view, posted on the forum some time back, showing a Harrier belly-landing and skidding down the runway some distance, with fire erupting, before the pilot ejects.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2015)

I do believe you are correct Terry.


----------



## Torch (Dec 23, 2015)

http://theaviationist.com/2015/12/23/french-jaguar-flying-ultra-low/


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2015)

I used to love watching the RAF Jags doing the same along the Northumberland coast in the 70's and 80's.
Last time I saw a Jaguar airborne was just before they retired , in 2005. Two of them came up out of a valley in Cumbria, and 'hopped' over the field I was in, at about 250 feet, before dropping into the next valley - brilliant sight !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2015)

Perhaps just a little too low...

Good shot!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice shots. An F6 from 5 Sqn.






From this site Lower than a Snake's Belly in a Wagon R > Vintage Wings of Canada


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2015)

Great shot !


----------



## rochie (Dec 28, 2015)

Brilliant


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2015)

8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2016)

Almost scrapping it's @ss....


----------



## at6 (Jan 3, 2016)

Found this one. It's a still from the video "The Runway is Wet".


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2016)

Cool shot!


----------



## at6 (Jan 5, 2016)

Gnomey, The video is really awesome.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2016)

Blackburn Buccaneer...







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2016)

Good one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 20, 2016)

Interesting shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 20, 2016)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Interesting shot.


That is a great shot Aaron, saw it on facebook recently and was going to post it myself but couldn't find it again !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2016)

With Karl, that is a great shot Aaron.



Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2016)

Good shot Aaron!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks guys, found another one on Tumblr. If they would leave a photo credit I would post it, but none was available. A Su-22 Fitter if I am not mistaken.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2016)

Cooooool!!


Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2016)

Cool shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2016)

I like that!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2016)

Its behind you !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2016)

VVrrooooooooooooooosh!
Oh no it isn't !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2016)

excellent pics...


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2016)

Health and safety just wasnt around then !


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2016)

Yoicks!!! A Gannet in the background?


Geo


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2016)

Ah, the days when the crowd barrier was a thin bit of rope, two fee off the ground, with the display line 50 yards in front, and the Press photographers could stand on the edge of the runway - bliss !
But instant heart attack for any H&S Inspector these days !!!


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Ah, the days when the crowd barrier was a thin bit of rope, two fee off the ground, with the display line 50 yards in front, and the Press photographers could stand on the edge of the runway - bliss !
> But instant heart attack for any H&S Inspector these days !!!


Those truly were the days !


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 2, 2016)

Blumming good job there were no car alarms then. I would have loved to have been there.


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2016)

herman1rg said:


> Blumming good job there were no car alarms then. I would have loved to have been there.


Agreed.

The 50's and 60's must have been a great time to go to airshows !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2016)

They were mate!
When the RAF used to open-up around 20 or 30 stations on 'Battle of Britain at Home Day', there were loads of aircraft in the static display, virtually one of every type the RAF had, which at worst, were roped-off with the aforementioned low rope, normally _very_ close to the aircraft, and at best, didn't have any barrier at all, and many were open for inspection.
I remember one show at Acklington, around 1964 or '65 when, during a sudden downpour, with the Royal Norwegian Air Force still doing their display (I think in F-100 'Super Sabres', although they could only be heard, as the rain and cloud were on the deck !). taking shelter in the back of a Beverley, and no 'Job's Worth' telling us all to get out !
Same show, later in the day, and a Gnat was taxiing along through the crowd, with some RAF 'Erk' politely calling out "Watch yer backs - Gnat coming through"!
And of course, many, if not all, of the more senior RAF officers (Sqn Ldr upwards) wandering around, had a chest full of medal ribbons, and had served during WW2 - and some still had the 'handlebar' moustache to prove it !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2016)

That sounds awesome Terry.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2016)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 3, 2016)

Low flying Flamingo...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2016)

Not seen one of them before...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 6, 2016)

I haven't either.


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2016)

Look at the man up there


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 7, 2016)

YIKES!!! Is that for real? What the hell is he doing up there?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 7, 2016)

I believe it was for a record or an airshow stunt. Can't remember.


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 7, 2016)

The Human Fly I believe he was called

The Story of Rick Rojatt - The Human Fly


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2016)

And I just thought he was the only one travelling 'Peasant Class' !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2016)

Here is the video of the Human Fly!

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dejuGeDpEU_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 7, 2016)

Dang!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2016)

Awesome !


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## herman1rg (Apr 15, 2016)

He could have got lower


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2016)

That's a great shot.
I presume it's real, but as the guys in the background seem oblivious to a Sabre flashing past them, I'm wondering if it's a very good 'Photoshop' job ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2016)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 340958



What's the matter Chris?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2016)

Watch that video and shake my head at the stupidity is all.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2016)

Jeez! If that's real, it really is a case of acute anal flutter !!!

Just had a closer look. There's a wire or cable beneath the F-100. Was this some sort of ramp-launch test, maybe from the 'hangar' which was possibly designed for a ship's deck ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2016)

I think it was for ultra short takeoff trials with a rocket motor that you can just make out...or, I could be completely wrong. I thought the Germans were interested in this type of apparatus seeing as they were on the front line of the cold war.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2016)

Here it is a bit further along. It was known as ZELL for zero length launch.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 18, 2016)

Yep, ya got me - but it looks so good just as it leaves the shed! Almost like a real James Bond/Octopussy scenario.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2016)

Still cool though!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2016)

The Sabre photo posted by Mike is real. It's in our DND archives as number PMR 76-65.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Andy. I must admit, having noted the 'heat signature' behind the Sabre, over the wall and windows of the tower, i did think it was real. It was just what appeared to be the 'extreme nonchalance' of the guys in the background that made me wonder !

The F-100 shot now explains all - I have a colour pic of a German F-104 in a ZEL trial.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2016)

Interesting shots here guys.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 20, 2016)

Our Mossie restoration team now has a You-Tube channel related to our project. Watch this one for some low passes, especially at 1:46.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2016)

Great slice of Canada's history in the North .... tough men ... tough mission. Thank you. I remember Spartan clearly. Vampire jets that had been retired from the RCAF were used for petroleum surveys in Venezuela, IIRC


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice one Andy.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2016)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2016)

NICE!!!


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2016)

Good stuff Chris!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 18, 2016)

Awesome posts


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2016)

I like the A-20 shot Chris.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)

Agreed!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Jun 18, 2016)

Fairey Gordon doing a "pick-up". I like the casualness of the two soldiers with arms behind their backs...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 18, 2016)

M.S 505. Objects in the rear-view mirror may appear closer that they are...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 19, 2016)

Hawker Hart - attacking the photographer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

up close and personal...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2016)

Good ones !


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 23, 2016)

Noice!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 23, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Fairey Gordon doing a "pick-up". I like the casualness of the two soldiers with arms behind their backs...
> 
> View attachment 346589



Found this pic which appears to show the same aircraft and vehicle convoy - the Gordon is identified as K2636:


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Elmas (Jun 24, 2016)

Breda BA. 33


----------



## Elmas (Jun 24, 2016)

RWD-6


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2016)

Yep.. It's Tadeusz Karpiński/Stanislaw Zientek's RWD-6 while making a short take off during the International Tourist Plane Competition in Berlin, 1932.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 24, 2016)

What Capt Vick said! Jaw hitting floor.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2016)

Good stuff..!


----------



## Graeme (Jul 2, 2016)

From the net...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## herman1rg (Jul 3, 2016)

For this post Ladies and Gentlemen it could perhaps be titled

"Under the Deck"







And here's a link with more details

Guinness world record at the Dead Sea 9 Feb 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2016)

Impressive record


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 4, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2016)

something different..!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2016)

Good stuff.
Anyone know the story behind that vertical Tiger Moth ?
It looks decidedly terminal !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2016)

All I know is,.............................that's not going to end well.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 5, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff.
> Anyone know the story behind that vertical Tiger Moth ?
> It looks decidedly terminal !!



Tony,

There's a colour pic of it in better days here:

de Havilland DH-82A Tiger Moth (G-ANMZ) Aircraft Pictures & Photos - AirTeamImages.com

Apparently, it crashed on 22 May 1969 at Challock.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2016)

Well unsurprising it crashed from that last shot. Good stuff guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice shots. Maybe the T.M. is just trimming the grounds

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2016)

you done good there George...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2016)

Found this on FaceBook.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice one !

This shot was scanned from a 35mm Kodachrome transparency, taken in the early evening at the PFA Rally, Leicester East, in 1981.
From memory, their second pass was even lower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2016)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Graeme (Jul 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2016)

Like that....!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Graeme (Aug 4, 2016)

Not that low, but it looks good...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2016)

Good ones.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Aug 10, 2016)

From Bridges at Toko-Ri...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Graeme (Aug 11, 2016)

Watched "Battle of the Bulge" and "Train" the other day which had a couple of low flyers...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2016)

Good selections...


----------



## Gastounet (Aug 19, 2016)

Two pictures of a Halifax flying low that I have found on different sites on the web


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2016)

I would say these both shots are fake.. Where is the shadow of the Halifax fuselage and its tail in the first in the first image?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 19, 2016)

Different background no man by the left rudder and men on the elevator in the bottom shot


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 21, 2016)

A couple of stills but no consistant caption, though most of them mis-identify the trailing aircraft as a P-47


----------



## WJPearce (Aug 22, 2016)

Since you say there are no consistent captions, I’ll thrown in my take. Sorry of this has all been said before.

The Texas Department of Transportation had an anti-litter campaign in which they employed a number of Texas-based individuals and organizations in various commercial spots. In 1991, the Confederate (now Commemorative) Air Force was the “actor” in one such commercial. The stills are from the first few runs of that commercial shoot. The shoot may have spanned more than one day and location, as there was some trial and error to make it all work. They ultimately decided to use just the B-17 with no P-51 or F4F.

Below is the finished product.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlFD0Zyl_f0_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for that. I watched that video but didn't put 2+2 together. I like the banned Matthew Maconochie version the best


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 29, 2016)

Lower than a Snake's Belly in a Wagon Rut > Vintage Wings of Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2016)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Nov 29, 2016)

the one with the bostons/havocs and matildas doesn't look right


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2016)

I agree. The pic is photoshoped. But these tanks there aren't Matildas but M3/M5 Stuarts.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Jan 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 10, 2017)

Missed the deck...(HMS Attacker off Arran in 1942)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2017)

That has a good chance of not ending up well.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2017)

Cool shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2017)

Cool shots!


----------



## Elmas (Jan 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm sure you could fit another under there

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 21, 2017)

3 engines feathered:

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2017)

Crazy


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 21, 2017)

Jet engine testbed on that Lanc>?

Edit it's a Lincoln, either _RA643_ flew with a Bristol Phoebus turbojet in the bomb bay, and _SX971_ had an afterburning Rolls-Royce Derwent mounted ventrally

*Second and now correct edit.*
The photo is published as part of the Contents page in "Lincoln at War" by Mike Garbett and Brian Goulding. It shows a RAF Lincoln doing a low level beat up with No's 1,2, and 4 engines (props that is) feathered. The caption states:

"It needs nerve to take a picture like this! With three props feathered and barely eight feet off the deck - less under the HsS radome -the near -30 ton RF 346 is an awesome sight as she bears down on the cameraman at TFU Defford, September 1949, flown by New Zealander Flt Lt Alan Gibson DFM. Very low flying (usually on four engines) was part of experiments involving proximity fuse testing." The photo came from the Royal Radar Establishment.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2017)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 17, 2017)

Perhaps this one should be entitled "NOT On The Deck"?






My heart-rate goes up just looking at this photo!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 17, 2017)

That is going to leave a mark! But it will probably buff right out.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 17, 2017)

De Havilland Sea Hornet F.20 Prototype during deck landing trails on HMS Ocean in April 1945


----------



## Graeme (Mar 17, 2017)

Doesn't deserve to be in this thread and I'm not a pilot - but is this a weird approach angle to land?
(Orion in the background with what appears to be an above ground bunker?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2017)

Moral of the story - use a bigger bl**dy deck !!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 17, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Perhaps this one should be entitled "NOT On The Deck"?



This one made it on the deck - unintentionally. A Blackburn Baffin on the deck of the Normandie...

Plane Crash on Normandie


----------



## Graeme (Mar 17, 2017)

More on the Hornet photo...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2017)

So technically he accomplished his goal of putting the aircraft on the deck


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 17, 2017)

This guy just missed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 17, 2017)

And this guy made it however I think he lost points for form.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2017)

NIce shots guys.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2017)

Takes some skill to land on the _side_ of the carrier, and also to do a vertical landing !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 18, 2017)

I would be willing to bet he needed a change of clothes after that one!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 20, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Perhaps this one should be entitled "NOT On The Deck"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jeez! I ducked just looking at this...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Mar 26, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 26, 2017)

Italian?


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Mar 26, 2017)

herman1rg said:


> Italian?



Yes, 3° Stormo, 28° Gruppo. based at Verona-Villafranca.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 26, 2017)

Just out of curiosity why the use of what I would call a "degree" symbol when enumeration squadron membership. I have noticed it in many places so I am sure it is entirely correct but I am unfamiliar with the nomenclature in this case. How would that symbol be spoken in this context?


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 26, 2017)

IIRC it's rather like the "rd", "nd" or "st" associated with numerically identified units (eg the 23rd Squadron or 41st Group etc).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 26, 2017)

That makes sense, but one wonders why use the symbol which is harder to enter on a keyboard than the equivalent "rd", "nd", or "st"? I would guess it is a European thing as I have never seen similar symbology used in US documents.


----------



## Elmas (Mar 27, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> IIRC it's rather like the "rd", "nd" or "st" associated with numerically identified units (eg the 23rd Squadron or 41st Group etc).



Exactly, that is in italian. "3 ° " means "Terzo" (third" while ") 28°" means " ventottesimo", say 28th in english.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 27, 2017)

By the way "Stormo" is Wing, "Gruppo" is Squadron and "Squadriglia" is Flight.
So Stormo>Gruppo>Squadriglia.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 27, 2017)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 28, 2017)

A bit too low

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 28, 2017)

Ouch!


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 28, 2017)

That reminds me...


Or should this be in the "If it can fly it can float" thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2017)

A wee bit too much on the deck

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 29, 2017)

I thought you put the gear down!


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 30, 2017)

Was the pilot Charlie Brown ("Slide Charlie Brown!")?


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 30, 2017)

Well it is on the deck, however she looks a little ticked!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 30, 2017)

I remember an exercise out at NTC in the eighties. We were hull down in a gulley (oops, _wadi_, sorry), when a F-4 buzzed us and blew our camo net down. I swear I could have reached up and touched it. No picture. It was beyond the horizon in the time it takes to read this.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2017)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 17, 2017)

RCAF Golden Hawk Sabre at R.C.A.F. Station Chatham, New Brunswick


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2017)

great pics...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 30, 2017)

Must be shave day before payday!


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2017)

If I remember correctly, that was taken at Elvington, near York, which is now the site of the Yorkshire Air Museum, home to the Halifax re-creation (Friday 13th), with the Museum housed in some of the preserved, original WW2 buildings, hangar and control tower.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2017)

Cool shots...


----------



## Bernhart (May 3, 2017)

My brother who is a member of the Canadian Armed forces was telling me about a joint training with Americans, a B 52 was doing a low pass and he said strangest part was the shadow of the plane passing over and how long it took to pass over.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 3, 2017)

They are big! Hence the nickname of BUFF! But for all that size remarkably little crew room.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2017)

Wow, you learn something new every day...!


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## gumbyk (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (May 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 8, 2017)

That's not "on the deck" - it's the world altitude record of its day!

Yeah, I know...coat time again!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (May 8, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> That's not "on the deck" - it's the world altitude record of its day!
> 
> Yeah, I know...coat time again!



that's fairly close to what I thought. Already got my coat, heading out to join you!


----------



## buffnut453 (May 8, 2017)

Great! I loves a bit o' company!


----------



## Robert Porter (May 8, 2017)

Bring the scotch!


----------



## buffnut453 (May 8, 2017)

I think we'd need it to fly one of those bluddy stick and string contraptions!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (May 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (May 20, 2017)

The Huns are over there. Off you go, chaps!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (May 21, 2017)

Low test Viscount...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (May 21, 2017)

Well it's getting on the deck...kindda!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 21, 2017)

Not a pic of an aircraft low flying...but certainly showing the results of it.. Jack Taylor of 414 Sqn RCAF after a tangle with a power line:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2017)

Heck, he must have had to change his trousers when he got back after that one !
Extremely lucky the cable didn't continue through the remainder of the wing - that was a_ really _close call !


----------



## buffnut453 (May 22, 2017)

Methinks his expression suggests you're right, Terry!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2017)

Wow..!


----------



## fubar57 (May 24, 2017)

The Seafire looks like it's making it's second touch, no tail wheel


----------



## buffnut453 (May 25, 2017)

You're probably right - an overly hard initial contact and the aircraft is floating over the arrestor wires.


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 5, 2017)

Operation SAGEBURNER Archives - This Day in Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 5, 2017)

Excellent shots guys, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 6, 2017)

That must have been some ride!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Jun 13, 2017)

Just taking off - but it looks good...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2017)

Great pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 24, 2017)

Belgian Fairchild C-119 Flying Boxcar 




​From this site...Lower Than a Snake’s Belly in a Wagon Rut Redux > Vintage Wings of Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2017)

getting down there...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## Graeme (Jul 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 13, 2017)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 377981



Ahhhh....de Havilland!!!

The Sea Vixen was one GORGEOUS brute of an aircraft. Fell in love with it at first sight...and still smitten to this day (but still wouldn't want to be the Obs in the "coal hole").


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 13, 2017)

I expect the Obs might not even have known what was happening


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 13, 2017)

herman1rg said:


> I expect the Obs might not even have known what was happening



They seldom do...in or out of the aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice shot!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 15, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## herman1rg (Jul 16, 2017)

Duck!!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 17, 2017)

Time for a diaper change.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## gumbyk (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

duck..!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2017)

Nah, it's a Sea Vixen ................................ I've got me coat !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 26, 2017)

Looks photoshopped to me...why would a Sea Vixen be flying over pongoes?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2017)

Man that would be loud!
------------------

I'm not sure which is worse, Teri's comment or the fact I laughed out loud at it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 2, 2017)

I laughed also David. Don't feel bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 3, 2017)

I'll just leave this one here...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 3, 2017)

OOO RAH!


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 3, 2017)

Guess they've just thrown down the gauntlet before Reno...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2017)

So..............................................did they set a record?


----------



## WJPearce (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes and no.

The record the Voodoo team most wanted to beat was that of Lyle Shelton and Rare Bear. Shelton set the piston-powered absolute 3 km speed record of 528.329 mph on 21 August 1989. This record was “retired” when the NAA changed the rules by which the records are set. Regardless, Voodoo would need to go 1% faster, or 533.612 mph, to beat Rare Bear’s record.

Steven Hinton Jr flew Voodoo at the following unofficial speeds:
554.69
527.34
528.48
515.62
Average = 531.53 mph

Voodoo’s Merlin engine had developed some issues in the days leading up to the event and began to have some trouble after the third pass. The average speed of 531.53 mph is 2.1 mph short of the speed needed to better Rare Bear’s record.

However, pending acceptance by the NAA, the 531 mph speed is a new record for Voodoo’s weight class (C1e). The current holder of that record is Will Whiteside in a Yak 3U at 416.03 mph set on 11 October 2011. If the speed is accepted, Voodoo will be the fastest piston-powered aircraft in the record books. The fact that Rare Bear will retain the absolute record shows just how difficult it is to break these records and illustrates the incredible amount of effort the Rare Bear and Voodoo teams put into their respective records.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

*Prototype du De Havilland "Sea Hornet



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 4, 2017)

Interesting, found this bit of info on that beastie:

DE HAVILLAND HORNET F.3:
_____________________ _________________ _______________________

spec metric english
_____________________ _________________ _______________________

wingspan 13.72 meters 45 feet
wing area 33.54 sq_meters 361 sq_feet
length 11.18 meters 36 feet 8 inches
height 4.32 meters 14 feet 2 inches

empty weight 5,842 kilograms 12,880 pounds
loaded weight 9,480 kilograms 20,900 pounds

max speed at altitude 760 KPH 470 MPH / 410 KT
service ceiling 10,670 meters 35,000 feet
range with drop tanks 5,635 kilometers 3,500 MI / 3,045 NMI
_____________________ _________________ _______________________
Most of the Mark 3s served in Malaya from 1950 to 1955 to deal with the Communist insurgency there. Their long endurance gave them substantial loiter time over target areas, and they were extremely accurate in cannon, bomb, and rocket strikes. They were phased out with regrets in 1955 due to spares shortages. The Hornet was the last RAF piston-powered fighter to see operational service. 

Even before the flight of the first Hornet prototype, de Havilland had been considering a carrier-based version for the FAA. In late 1944, under specification "N5/44", three early-production Hornet F.1s were modified to naval standards, with Heston Aircraft performing the design work.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 4, 2017)

Found this the other day, no sound, at least not on my system, but it is a mix of color and B&W footage shot in 1944 of Carrier operations. Things of interest to me was some of the battle damage shown, but it was also interesting how many aircraft came back with their drop tanks still attached?


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 4, 2017)

Another interesting tidbit I did not know, according to a family member who served as a pilot in the PTO during WW2 gunners on ships at sea, at least the spotters, routinely used welders googles to spot enemy aircraft hiding "in the sun" during their attack runs. Something I think you can actually see in the above video.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 5, 2017)

Robert, they may have been on fleet patrol doing protection duty for quite a few hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Sep 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice one.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2017)

Cool shot!


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2017)

That large and that slow is incredible. The largest low and slow aircraft I ever saw in person was the Martin Mars when it bombed a forest fire I was fighting

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2017)

Does look real slow don't it....Very cool though.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 29, 2017)

Wow! That was impressive!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2017)

I love the B-36, awesome pics gents.


----------



## Elmas (Sep 29, 2017)

Once a journalist asked the Chief of Staff, U.S.A., which plane had been the most effective in the USAF arsenal.
_"B-36, of course."
"But, General, a B-36 never drop a bomb in anger"_ the journalist replied.
_"Exactly."_
I'm a B-36 fan, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2017)

Caption says, "*Two Spitfires of 443 Squadron take off at radio-mast height of flying control van in Holland*"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2017)

Cool finds guys. Keep them coming!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2017)

More...!


----------



## Elmas (Nov 10, 2017)

Italian Atlantique, 30° Stormo A.S. ,mid '80s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2017)

Can anyone explain what the pop-up in front of REO/RIO's compartment ... I've seen it on MIG-29's and SU Frogfoot .... ? Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2017)

This is a kind of a periscope. The guy sitting there has the view from the back cockpit quite limited, especially forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2017)

... and it is retracted at speed?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 16, 2017)

Posted before?
Can't remember...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... and it is retracted at speed?



To be honest I don't remember. Mostly it was used while taxing .... But I'll try to find out.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 16, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Posted before?
> Can't remember...
> 
> View attachment 472365



Ahhhh....AW Argosy. The "whistling wheelbarrow". Great pic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2017)

Or the RAF version, sometimes known as 'The Flying T*t ', due to the nose radome !
Got a soft spot for the old Argosy - first type I fell out of !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Graeme (Nov 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2017)

Cool stuff....


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 21, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2017)

I see what you did there - very cryptic Holmes !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 21, 2017)

You Mr Fubar57 have received Bacon.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2017)

Very cool finds folks.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 26, 2017)

Bf 109 G-6/R6 W.Nr. unknown, I./JG 27, Fels am Wagram, early 1944. Source: Wochenschau via mashpedia.com.[/url] by Marc-André Haldimann, on Flickr[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 26, 2017)

Groovy, very trusting photographer

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 26, 2017)

It's from a video which would be nice to find.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... and it is retracted at speed?





Wurger said:


> To be honest I don't remember. Mostly it was used while taxing .... But I'll try to find out.



I was talking to my friend who is the pilot flown all types of the Su planes in Poland. It was possible to use the periscope at the speed but they did that very rarely. Mostly it was used while taxing, taking off and landing.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2017)

Saw this in a book recently Wurger - I've no idea at what speed they're travelling...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 2, 2017)

Swallow...

de Havilland DH 108 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## gumbyk (Dec 6, 2017)

A slightly different perspective...





​
Taken from inside on a pass during Filming for the Dambusters movie. From the New Zealand Bomber Command Facebook page

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2017)

I believe that might be a shot taken from PA474 of the BBMF, on one of the Dam Buster commemorative flights over the Derwent dam in Derbyshire, UK, not far from where I live.
However, just looking at the state of the paintwork, and the apparent colour of the spinner, it might possibly have been taken during the filming of 'The Dam Busters', where the same location was used.
This was one of the lakes and dams used by 617 Sqn during practice for the dams raid.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 6, 2017)

Airframes said:


> I believe that might be a shot taken from PA474 of the BBMF, on one of the Dam Buster commemorative flights over the Derwent dam in Derbyshire, UK, not far from where I live.
> However, just looking at the state of the paintwork, and the apparent colour of the spinner, it might possibly have been taken during the filming of 'The Dam Busters', where the same location was used.
> This was one of the lakes and dams used by 617 Sqn during practice for the dams raid.


During Filming for the movie.

I've corrected the original post


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2017)

Dam Terry, that was impressive!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2017)

I really should get out more !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 9, 2017)

Excellent finds folks!!!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2017)

A lot going on in the top pic

EDIT: What I found out about the top pic..

Pilot Omar Lockyear flying his plane through a breakaway church steeple while filming the lost 1920 movie "The Skywayman". Note the two stuntmen plummeting to the earth. Lockyear survived this stunt, but died in another one a few months late

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2017)

Mosquito F for Freddie:











F For Freddie - Calgary's VE Day Tragedy

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2017)

Freakin' low


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 20, 2017)

F for Freddie - what a tragic loss of life right after the end of the war!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 20, 2017)

Saw this in "Random Media" - posted by johnbr. 
Maybe it's already been posted here - too many pages to check...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2017)

One of a series of 'stills' from the movie 'The War Lover', starring Steve McQueen..
Captain John Crewdson, of Film Aviation Services, does a low pass in a B-17, over Bovingdon airfield, Hertfordshire, UK, 'buzzing' the tower before flying between the hangars.
An early 1960s movie, there are some good flying sequences.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 24, 2017)

Modern day photography Murray Mitchell captured this action shot super low B-17 making a very low pass and followed by a P-51 & P-47. Click on image for full size...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2017)

I think the P-47 is a Wildcat. The still is from an unused commercial called "Don't Mess with Texas" Very cool pic none the less

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 31, 2017)

Probably not that low - but it looks good...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 31, 2017)

Airframes said:


> One of a series of 'stills' from the movie 'The War Lover', starring Steve McQueen..



I'm always looking at backgrounds - circa 1962, what is that at far top right in the background?...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2017)

I think it might be a Varsity. In some of the other 'stills', the nose of a Dakota can be seen, between two of the hangars. At the time of filming, the airfield was used by both civilian and RAF aircraft, although the USAF may have still been in the process of handing over, as they departed in 1962. Ten years later, when '633 Squadron' was filmed there, numbers of civilian light aircraft could be seen in the background of some of the flying / landing scenes.
Sadly, the tech site was demolished, and is now occupied by H.M. Prison 'The Mount', although the main runway and taxi-ways are still present.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2018)

Cool.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 1, 2018)

Airframes said:


> I think it might be a Varsity.



Thanks Terry - makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2018)

Another shot taken during the filming of 'The War Lover', at Bovingdon, UK. Note the nose of the civilian Dakota, showing between the hangars at left. This area of the airfield is now the site of HM Prison 'The Mount'.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Jan 2, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2018)

Very Cool..!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2018)

Great shots


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2018)

Terry, in your first post on this page, was the pilot flying solo? I have read that he was but no one has ever confirmed it. I believe we may have discussed it here also.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2018)

Aaron, if you mean the B-17 pic(s), then as far as I know, Capt. Crewsdon was indeed flying solo. However, there was a camera in the Bombardier's compartment, filming the low passes for inclusion in the movie (and he was _very_ low !), but whether this had a cameraman, or was a 'fixed' camera, I don't know - I suspect the camera was 'fixed'.
A rather sad footnote to the movie - one of the B-17s used in filming at Bovingdon, 'Angel Tread', suffered a collapsed tail wheel - and was scrapped !!!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2018)

Thank you for the info Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2018)

You're welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 5, 2018)

Great photo...earned you a bacon! Shame the 1st Air Division marking isn't clear enough to tell which airfield this is.


----------



## pbehn (Feb 5, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Great photo...earned you a bacon! Shame the 1st Air Division marking isn't clear enough to tell which airfield this is.


Flat enough to be anywhere in East Anglia, one of the flattest places on Earth.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 5, 2018)

Neato


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2018)

Good shot!


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 6, 2018)

The photo was taken in England, Mount Farm airfield by Robert Astrella (7th photographic Reconnaissance Group)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 6, 2018)

Gastounet said:


> The photo was taken in England, Mount Farm airfield by Robert Astrella (7th photographic Reconnaissance Group)



Many thanks. That helps a lot. It's a great photo!


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 6, 2018)

You are welcome


----------



## Elmas (Feb 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2018)

Definitely cool.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2018)

Beauty


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Feb 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 24, 2018)

Not that low - but it just looks nice...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 25, 2018)

Low enough for something that large, you always need some wriggle room


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Feb 26, 2018)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 478492


Now I never thought a prop would go flat?am I seeing things?


----------



## Shortround6 (Feb 26, 2018)

You are seeing the effect of a vertical focal plane shutter combined with a moving camera. A shutter or curtain comes down from the top of the film exposing the film to the light coming through the lens, 




Combined with the camera panning to follow the plane gives you the tilted building and the "tilted" prop.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2018)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2018)

Interesting shot.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2018)

Huge(?) Bomb Bay?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 14, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 15, 2018)

A series at Hansa Bay, low level B-25s hit shipping, photo 1, aircraft is visible, 2nd shot looks like the far left is the aircraft, 3rd shot the direction of the splash on the left indicates sideways momentum. I think the bomber was lost... never seen this sequence before.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 15, 2018)

The plane flew into the blast of the preceding a/c's bomb. That's the bomber hitting the water in frame 3, just off the bow of the larger boat. Note how the water splash is oblique to the surface compared to vertical for the bomb blast spouts. Note the height of the debris from the first two boats hit. Well in excess of the altitude of the attacking bomber.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 15, 2018)

I agree, looks like the bomber in photo two is to the left of the bomb burst out of control winging in on its back and side spinning.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2018)

Excellent material guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2018)

Love the marauder!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 20, 2018)

SO.30R with Hispano Nene engines...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 20, 2018)

Nene Viking...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 20, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Nene Viking...
> 
> View attachment 486701


That looks like the ugly love child of a ME262 and a DeHavilland Devon...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Graeme (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rudolph1951 (Mar 21, 2018)

Savoia-Marchetti SM.79

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice shots


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 21, 2018)

Love the pic of the Lightning T-bird. Also the one of the Dewoitine D.27 overflying a Bugatti(?) on a banked racetrack. Very cool pics!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi Mark.

Here's the YouTube clip...



Nice ID mate!  Purists are calling it a Dewoitine D.530.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 22, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Hi Mark.
> 
> Here's the YouTube clip...
> 
> ...




Some people are sooooo pedantic! 

Thanks for the video clip. Really great footage!


----------



## Barrett (Mar 22, 2018)

I remember the Warthog aviator who probably retired the trophy when he pulled up to clear a barbed wire fence. Four strands, I think.
Then there was the KC-135 that pegged the multi-engine category.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 22, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> View attachment 486821


Of course, some would claim that it is flying at its ceiling.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 22, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 22, 2018)

Super Snoopy finished 6th in the 1970 Mojave 1000 Air Race.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Mar 26, 2018)

I was at the 1970 Mojave 1000. I was 14 years old. My dad didn't want to pay to get in. Instead, my dad, brother, myself and a sheriff parked out in the desert near one of the pylons. We got to see WW2 aircraft at high speed low to the ground for several hours that day. I wish that I owned a camera at the time. One of my better family outings as a kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 27, 2018)

What's the pod under the fuselage?


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 27, 2018)

herman1rg said:


> What's the pod under the fuselage?



It's a VICON recce pod.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 28, 2018)

Yep. Here's one opened up. 5 different cameras IIRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Mar 29, 2018)

Carl Vinson 1995

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Mar 29, 2018)

T-2 Arizona

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Mar 29, 2018)

A-1E Arizona

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Mar 29, 2018)

A-1E Arizona

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2018)

Cool Pics.


----------



## Gastounet (Mar 30, 2018)

From San Diego Air and Space Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Apr 3, 2018)

Posted before?
Can't remember....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Apr 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## herman1rg (Apr 29, 2018)

Holy smokes, I hope that camera was operated remotely somehow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2018)

Time for a haircut..!


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 29, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Time for a haircut..!



Clearly a "Buzz Cut"............................



I'll get my coat.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DarrenW (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Lefa (May 4, 2018)

Source, internet !!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 4, 2018)

Filming movie "West Point of the Air" at Randolph Field 1935, starring Robert Taylor, Robert Young, Maureen O'Sullivan, Rosalind Russell

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2018)




----------



## wuzak (May 9, 2018)

DarrenW said:


> View attachment 491561



That almost counts as high altitude in this thread!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DarrenW (May 9, 2018)

wuzak said:


> That almost counts as high altitude in this thread!



Yes, he's playing it safe!


----------



## Graeme (May 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (May 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 10, 2018)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 492819



Those front engine rails always looked better than the "safer" rear engine ones, IMHO

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2018)

Gives a whole new meaning to "Drive Through " !!


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Graeme (May 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 19, 2018)

Not on the deck as such - but I just loved the spectators/personnel sitting on the grass being so close...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Elmas (May 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Greg Boeser (May 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 28, 2018)

Ratsel said:


> One of the coolest pics I've ever seen


That's a Mosquito right?



Lucky13 said:


>


There's something about WWII aircraft that almost gives you a feel that flying the plane is half driving a drag-racer, and half flying a plane around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 28, 2018)

*WTF.....Over!!!!!*

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 28, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


>


Putting a whole new meaning of "flying in the weeds" 

I'm also quite fond of this type of camo, like the USAF & USMC's camouflage, it blends in with water, sky, and clouds, but also incorporates some types of tan that goes well with terrain (Hellenic Air Force).


>


I love awesome look of the Lightning -- while it was a bit heavy in overall design and had a comically small amount of fuel onboard, it was one of the few planes that could actually out-accelerate, out-accelerate, and out-climb an F-104. The takeoff acceleration might have even had the F-15 beat, which is an achievement unto itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 28, 2018)

Time for me to find another forum. I'm outta here before every other thread gets decimated. Adios...............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 28, 2018)

As for those who claim that the picture of the Enterprise passing through the hangar is doctored, they're right: It never was in a hangar, it was seen in the upper atmosphere of Earth...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (May 28, 2018)

My friend Jim Goodson was the top strafer of the 4th FG with 15+ ground kills. When his pals asked how he did so well at down on the deck flying he just replied " I go down as low as I think I can safely...and drop another foot". Well, Don Gentile took this to heart when he buzzed Deben field(at the request of an Signal Corps photographer) after surpassing Eddie Rickenbacker's score and it seems Deben had a slight rise in the ground right about center field. His P-51B "Shangri- La" was written off from the resulting crash. He was serious chewed out by the CO Don Blakeslee (great guy BTW) and grounded several days!
Lesson to be learned : The ground hurts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 31, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (May 31, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (May 31, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (May 31, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2018)

Great shot Elmas

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (May 31, 2018)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 495766


Anybody known where this was shot? I was too busy "having fun storming the castle" to get a location.


----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2018)

Neuschwanstein Castle on the German/Austrian border

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (May 31, 2018)

And now I know. Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2018)

We have a winner!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2018)

"I guess I picked the wrong day to practice touch and goes !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 1, 2018)

"Maybe next time, Smithers, you start the round out just a wee bit earlier?"


----------



## Torch (Jun 1, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 495846​


Thats on the deck, not hit the deck

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2018)

Torch said:


> Thats on the deck, not hit the deck



All depends on a pilot ....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2018)

Like a glove...........


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 1, 2018)

Time for a new thread..."On the Roof - Aircraft Mishaps Involving Buildings"!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 1, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 495846​


That one is UNDER the deck!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 1, 2018)

Reminds me of Saddam Hussein's secret underground air force.


----------



## at6 (Jun 1, 2018)

In the deck?


fubar57 said:


> View attachment 495846​


----------



## at6 (Jun 1, 2018)

Wurger said:


> All depends on a pilot ....
> 
> View attachment 495852


There go my insurance rates!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 3, 2018)

Back on the castle pic, the low level NATO flights during the cold war were a big source of friction as some of these centuries-old structures began to exhibit cracks in their plaster frescoes due to the frequent noise energy.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jun 4, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 4, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 4, 2018)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 496294


And I can STILL hear the neighbors TV next door...


----------



## Barrett (Jun 7, 2018)

If I were intent on setting the world record for low flying, I'd choose one of those flying boats! When I recall a couple of my episodes when accumulating solo time...lawdy-lawdy.
"There is a great deal of independence and a confident immunity to risk in a teenager in an airplane..."


----------



## Elmas (Jun 7, 2018)

Spitfire Mk IX, 51° Stormo, circa 1946. (from left PT957, PT653, MK154, nn 63, 66, 65.)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 7, 2018)

Good one Elmas


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Elmas (Jun 7, 2018)

Spitfire IXC MA447 (MM4030)

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 7, 2018)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 495730



Biff? Is that you? Wait until your mother finds out about this...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 9, 2018)

Just about to land


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 9, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 496949



Hmmm...on the deck while, simultaneously, at the type's service ceiling!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2018)

Cool stuff.....!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 4, 2018)

Good stuff guys. Please, keep posting.


----------



## Gastounet (Aug 3, 2018)

These photos from this site :

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Gastounet (Aug 13, 2018)

Another one from the net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2018)

Nice one!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2018)

Nice one.
During the filming of "Dark Blue World" perhaps ?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 23, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 27, 2019)

Outstanding video


----------



## Elmas (Feb 28, 2019)

Photo taken at Arona, Lago Maggiore, Northern Italy, 2016.
From:
Chiedo permesso per volo radente - VareseNews

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Feb 28, 2019)

From:
Paura a bordo della Grimaldi salpata da Porto Torres: un jet a volo radente sfiora la nave varie volte - cagliari.vistanet.it


----------



## Elmas (Feb 28, 2019)

From:
Aereo anti-incendio in volo radente – FOTO

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Feb 28, 2019)

From:
Caccia militare a volo radente sull’Aeroporto di Genova – VIDEO

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## at6 (Feb 28, 2019)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 530376
> 
> 
> From:
> Aereo anti-incendio in volo radente – FOTO


Now that is on the deck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## special ed (Mar 1, 2019)

The late Bill Fornof in his P-51D June 1969

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 1, 2019)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 530376


Now that's low!


----------



## Elmas (Mar 6, 2019)

Spagna, il canadair sfiora i palazzi e poi la spiaggia: la manovra è da brividi

Reactions: Like Like:

3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Graeme (Mar 6, 2019)

Is that a man standing facing the tail inches from the hull? And another person to his right - crouching under the hull?


----------



## at6 (Mar 6, 2019)

quite possibly. A little close for comfort wouldn't you say?


----------



## special ed (Mar 7, 2019)

The spectators may have adult beverages.


----------



## JMBIII (Mar 7, 2019)

Received this years ago from ABEX (now DHL). It was in a packet of info when I applied for a position with them. Was taken during opening ceremonies of their Ohio location.
I have seen a video of the pass but it's been years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## JMBIII (Mar 7, 2019)

One more from the past. He was cheating, flaps and wheels down.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

The ABEX shot is pretty cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2019)

Vintage Black & White Photo 4x6 WWII B-24 Liberator flying over camp Italy 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2019)

Vintage Black&White Photo 4x6 WWII 451st Bomb Group B-24 Liberator flying 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 15, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2019)

Those guys were nuts, like flying through Messerschitt invested skies was not thrilling enough. "Lets see how low we can get guys, that will be fun"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 16, 2019)

This is why what we now call PTSD causes so much trouble. All of these exciting things were over after the war and anything at home couldn't compare. The birth of the Hell's Angels came from this lack of excitement.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2019)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Focke-Wulf Fw-44 D-EPEO akrobatik am Rück! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

1943 USAAF 340th BG Photographer's NA 4x5 Photo low flying airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2019)

Brendan O'Brien, playing at Duxford.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Apr 28, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Those guys were nuts, like flying through Messerschitt invested skies was not thrilling enough. "Lets see how low we can get guys, that will be fun"



The Carpetbaggers did it at night. One of my uncles flew with them and told stories of pulling up to miss steeples.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 28, 2019)

The "how low can we go?" mentality killed a lot of people, not always the pilot. I read of a 308th BG pilot that wanted to impress some ground crew. So he took them up with him and then did a flat hatter down the river. hit the surface of the river and lost the bomb bay doors and the bottom of the fuselage, killing all his passengers.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2019)

Foto, amerikanisches Beuteflugzeug, Soldaten, Flugplatz L1.56 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2019)

WWII 1944 USAAF Cochran Air Field GA Photos #10&11 airplanes Buzz Job | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2019)

About how low can you go: in an air show way back, one french guy who previously demonstrated ( i think it was the Salis collection) the ww1 Caudron G3 biplane went wild on this aircraft. Must be said that no effort was spared to pamper the pilots, crew and owners and there was also a Spitfire demonstration from England. The Spit pilot did a very good job with high speed passings high turnings and diving back to the runway. The ooze of 1940 was baffeling, sound of the Merlin mesmerizing the crowd was played by a snake charmer.

The Texan was next.
Small french dude in a white overall went to his start up while the Spifire landed and was greeted with a roar and applause. Just a trainer one would have thought. While i was still casping for air after seeing my first Spit, i caught the back blast from it revving up.

My father was one of the organizers of the event and the way they got the Caudron was more or less give carte blanche for his Texan demonstration. The Dutch government never was, and is, a fan of fancy flying, so permission was "arranged" with some bobos from the airfield. A party in the Hilton must have helped. It helped also to get me a place very close to the runway

To this day i vivid remember his show. He started with getting up from runway, turn, climb hang on prop kick left and right then vertical then going backwards on tail make speed barrel roll. Lots of smoke coming from the engine, burning oil. That will get your attention, many of the crowd thought the plane was well out of control. I still feel the horror in my body as i saw it gaining speed towards the strip. I was sure it would smash right in front of me in the ground.
High exit turn low pass ( i swear about 50 cm between prop and concrete), the noise it made was awesome. Crowd reacted by not only turning around to watch, but as with a Wimbledon tennis match unison, as it it was a many headed beast, following this fast and weird moving plane. I also remember that during the Spit demo there were a lot of oohhs an aahhs. Non at this one. At his final pass he took a high speed pass alone the runway weaving its wing. Show over one would think .
But no. Making a loop going to the base of the strip rolled one his back at the and of the loop going upside down 50 cm clearance between prop and death and waving.
I kidd you not. Waving. The bastard was flying upside down so low it must have been very illegal, one handed, and waving.
When he landed the noise of cheers of the crowd were deafening. As i learned later most of this aerobatics belonged to his set, but it was the first time he did it all in 1 go.
God what a pilot, what a plane

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo Japanese bomber planes sweep in very low for an attack 1022 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (May 20, 2019)

See here 

The Legendary Betty pilot is alive!


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## gumbyk (May 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2019)

What's the story here?


----------



## KiwiBiggles (May 31, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> What's the story here?


It's downtown Auckland. Looks like the A-4K Skyhawks being delivered. Presumably they had been unloaded from the wharves (below the bottom of the picture) and are being transported up Albert Street on their way to the RNZAF base at Whenuapai. 1969 I think.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (May 31, 2019)

KiwiBiggles said:


> It's downtown Auckland. Looks like the A-4K Skyhawks being delivered. Presumably they had been unloaded from the wharves (below the bottom of the picture) and are being transported up Albert Street on their way to the RNZAF base at Whenuapai. 1969 I think.


Yep


----------



## buffnut453 (May 31, 2019)

Those A-4s are like the apocryphal number 47 bus...you wait hours for one and then nine come all at once.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2019)

Going through my pics from 'Daks over Duxford', I had a closer look at this one, which I'd initially rejected.
I've cropped it into two separate images, from the original single image which I at first thought only showed _one _aircraft.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 6, 2019)

P-38 coming in low at a ground target range (Date and location unknown). No photo credit available

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 8, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 555575
> 
> P-38 coming in low at a ground target range (Date and location unknown). No photo credit available


I remember reading about Lefty Gardner flying that low if not lower at Reno.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2019)

Good shot Aaron

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 26, 2020)

PBY No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 26, 2020)

Good one Aaron

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 27, 2020)

Navigator to Pilot "Someone's drained the Lake!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks guys.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2020)

Some nice low flying near the end of this short clip. D-Day Training at Stokes Bay 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 7, 2020)

Cool. Anyone know what those beasts at the 50ish second mark are?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 7, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Cool. Anyone know what those beasts at the 50ish second mark are?



Look like Morris Light Reconnaissance Cars:

Morris Light Reconnaissance Car - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks Mark


----------



## wuzak (Jul 1, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2020)

Oops...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2020)

....and we have a winner!


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


>



and a smart car in the other intake !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## herman1rg (Sep 11, 2020)

I can't see the picture?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2020)

Shame...it's the most amazingly beautiful woman I have ever seen...or is that Terry in an evening gown? Let me get my glasses...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 20, 2020)

RAF Hercules down low

source unknown, sorry

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gastounet (Aug 9, 2022)

From Airplane-Pictures.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gastounet (Sep 2, 2022)

I have found this picture on the net, no source

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

